# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Girly's Winny Log

## GirlyGymRat

Started 10mg of winny for 6 - 8 weeks depending on sides. Hoping I don't loose too much hair and no dry joints. I heard that's painful.

I may add T3/Clen . All depends on progress and sides. 

Shooting for 800 - 1000 cal daily. Trying to move some fat. Macro split 50P/20C/30F. 

New training schedule for next month or until I change it. 2 weight days. 2 cycle classes. 2- 50 min hitt cardio. 1 rest day. 

Let's see what happens!  :Smilie:

----------


## Iceberg

Good luck. Keep us posted

----------


## GingerbeardJ

Jeez 800 to 1000 calories your a trooper!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Jeez 800 to 1000 calories your a trooper!


I would like to eat 1200-1300 someday. This lower calorie is a trial period. Basically replaced food with protein shake.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I forgot to mention. I am taking NAC for liver support since winny is hard on liver. It's part of this stack from Kelkel. 

http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-re...xperiment.html

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> I would like to eat 1200-1300 someday. This lower calorie is a trial period. Basically replaced food with protein shake.


Hopefully it goes well!! I would hate to see my wife at 800 to 1000 calories lol. Watch the fck out haha.

----------


## Mr.BB

Good luck GGR! Will be following.  :Smilie: 

I'm curious about the diet, have you tried this low cals diet before?
Seems so low, always thought the best way to move fat was being a bit below maintenance.

But hey, if it works for you got for it!

----------


## PistolPete33

Can't wait to follow along. Great luck with this. 800 calories is very low so I hope you're not to Hangry. (hunger-anger)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

unfortunately yes. I have been at 1000 cal for the last month…I have lost a total of one pound and more importantly a couple inches & thrilled with that - sadly!




> Good luck GGR! Will be following. 
> 
> I'm curious about the diet, have you tried this low cals diet before?
> Seems so low, always thought the best way to move fat was being a bit below maintenance.
> 
> But hey, if it works for you got for it!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Appetite suppressants and phen…did i forget to mention those! LOL




> Can't wait to follow along. Great luck with this. 800 calories is very low so I hope you're not to Hangry. (hunger-anger)

----------


## bina

Good luck!! I too am really excited to follow this thread and to hear your success.

----------


## Bio-Active

I will be following. Why whinny instead of var?

----------


## bignath4607

Best of luck ggr just a thought try cod liver and krill oil to help with dry joints :-)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## EquilibriumZ

Hey girly, will you post pics? I d love to see how you look!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey girly, will you post pics? I d love to see how you look!


Awwhhhh shucks. I don't post pics anymore. I have swapped Av out occasionally, and just recently. I am ok. Size 4. Gained 10 nasty lbs on some meds. Need to get rid of that and an additional 10. I would be in a size 0 at approx 16 % bf. The last 10 will be a struggle. The first 10 will likely too!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Best of luck ggr just a thought try cod liver and krill oil to help with dry joints :-) Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I take one of the krill oil in the morning. Only one to replace the fish oil - I didn't like the fishy burps. Not sure if one pill is enough.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I will be following. Why whinny instead of var?


Several thoughts

-I never ran winstrol and like to try new compounds without stacking. 

-I will likely run this for 6 weeks and at some point add t3/Clen or wait till the end. 

-Plan to run primo after these cycles. I have run var b4. Like to stack var and primo eventually.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good luck!! I too am really excited to follow this thread and to hear your success.


Thx you lady!!! I am excited to see changes.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Several thoughts
> 
> -I never ran winstrol and like to try new compounds without stacking.
> 
> -I will likely run this for 6 weeks and at some point add t3/Clen or wait till the end.
> 
> -Plan to run primo after these cycles. I have run var b4. Like to stack var and primo eventually.


Oh ya var and primo would be a good stack. Did I see you we're thinking deca at some point?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Oh ya var and primo would be a good stack. Did I see you we're thinking deca at some point?


I am still thinking about it. It's not as common; less info for females. Your thoughts.

----------


## zempey

I'm not to sure how deca will affect women, it isn't highly androgenic for men from what I have read, but not too sure in women. I like deca, I don't get any sides from low dose, currently on 200mg/week with 240mg/week test e as a maintenance dose. My wife did winny back in the day, she was dropping bf like crazy and getting strong as heck. She is bugging me now to get her some but I want her to get a little leaner naturally before we go that route. I will be following your log so I have some ideas how to implement things into my wife's schedule when she inevitably makes me cave.

----------


## DCI

Goodluck ggr esp on such a low calorie intake per day I'd never survive

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm not to sure how deca will affect women, it isn't highly androgenic for men from what I have read, but not too sure in women. I like deca, I don't get any sides from low dose, currently on 200mg/week with 240mg/week test e as a maintenance dose. My wife did winny back in the day, she was dropping bf like crazy and getting strong as heck. She is bugging me now to get her some but I want her to get a little leaner naturally before we go that route. I will be following your log so I have some ideas how to implement things into my wife's schedule when she inevitably makes me cave.


Deca is advanced cycle. It will be awhile b4 touch this. I appreciate your report on wife's experience. This is exactly what I want!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Goodluck ggr esp on such a low calorie intake per day I'd never survive


I know honey. You and the other beasts that hang out with Marcus.  :Smilie:  

It's not that bad after u get used to lower intake and some appetite suppressants! Ha

----------


## DCI

> I know honey. You and the other beasts that hang out with Marcus.  
> 
> It's not that bad after u get used to lower intake and some appetite suppressants! Ha


Haha I'm not there yet but moving on up slowly but surely ha. This will be an interesting log to see the progress.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Haha I'm not there yet but moving on up slowly but surely ha. This will be an interesting log to see the progress.


I think I have already lost in my boobs. Seriously!!!!

----------


## DCI

> I think I have already lost in my boobs. Seriously!!!!



Now that is crimanal

----------


## zempey

Your daily intake is about one of my meals, I would wither away to nothing on that few calories, lol.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Your daily intake is about one of my meals, I would wither away to nothing on that few calories, lol.


My calories were a little high today. I hit 900. I did a kick ass cycle class so feeling ok about the extra 100. I don't think it will hurt me too much.

----------


## Mr.BB

> My calories were a little high today. I hit 900. I did a kick ass cycle class so feeling ok about the extra 100. I don't think it will hurt me too much.


LOL you bad girl tstststs...  :Smilie: 

I'm cutting at 2200-2400 and I'm always hungry lol, can't imagine eating so litlle for any amount of time.

Carefull with injuries, I always get injuries when I lower my sweet carbs  :Frown:

----------


## bignath4607

> I take one of the krill oil in the morning. Only one to replace the fish oil - I didn't like the fishy burps. Not sure if one pill is enough.


Did you take it after a meal ? The only time i had the fishy burps is when i took it on a empty stomach and i take 1000mg of each every day and if you do go on deca thats good for joints too worked wonders on my dry creaky knee joints again best of luck and keep us posted :-)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Did you take it after a meal ? The only time i had the fishy burps is when i took it on a empty stomach and i take 1000mg of each every day and if you do go on deca thats good for joints too worked wonders on my dry creaky knee joints again best of luck and keep us posted :-) Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I took them with coffee,food. Didn't matter. Fish burps. Now that I switched to krill, no issues! 

Been talking cla with morning coffee. No burps. I don't know why the fish oil is so irritating.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Pics - Or it didn't happen


 :Wink:

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Pics - Or it didn't happen


this^^ 

and one of my female friends stacked var and deca she had awesome result gain wise, but she missed her period for a month after stopped using deca, until i told her to use spironolactone. she said her clit was very sensitive and her voice was fishy for a while , anyway she is just normal right now. if you want to use nandrolone go for npp version.

and for girls it's better to do short cycles, cuz androgens will build up in your system and the sides will appear.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Week one summary. 

The only side is minor water retention on split dose of 10mg. I sweat much more during cardio which I noticed yesterday. 

Weight is same but my diet was off 2 days last week and gym schedule gym off due to work. 

This week will be better!

----------


## EquilibriumZ

> Awwhhhh shucks. I don't post pics anymore. I have swapped Av out occasionally, and just recently. I am ok. Size 4. Gained 10 nasty lbs on some meds. Need to get rid of that and an additional 10. I would be in a size 0 at approx 16 % bf. The last 10 will be a struggle. The first 10 will likely too!


Ah everytime i ve seen you, there was just this keep calm avi.. I cant keep calm anymore, i wanna see it!  :Smilie: 
Meh i m pretty sure even with that added weight, the fat is in the right places

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ah everytime i ve seen you, there was just this keep calm avi.. I cant keep calm anymore, i wanna see it!  Meh i m pretty sure even with that added weight, the fat is in the right places


Your timing is off. LoL

50 minutes of cardio done. Yayyyy. Shower and healthy meal. Actual chewing #NoShakeReplacementMeal

----------


## NACH3

Hey Girly, 

I'm in! Thx for the heads up! I wish you all the best on this cycle! You'll be happy w/the results(with your dedication and will power to eat that little is amazing lol.... I'm sure the Phen Phen helps  :Wink:  I'm subscribed!!!

----------


## uhit

Are you taking anything to aid with suppressing appetite GGR?

You seem to have the willpower of an eagle eating those calories!

EDIT: Just read through properly. NVM!  :Smilie: 

Subbed anyhow! Good luck

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey Girly, I'm in! Thx for the heads up! I wish you all the best on this cycle! You'll be happy w/the results(with your dedication and will power to eat that little is amazing lol.... I'm sure the Phen Phen helps  I'm subscribed!!!


Awhhhh. Thanks for the support. I haven't been able to budge anything significant in 2 years. Damn meds. My stomach looks flatter but no weight loss. I hate that scale!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Are you taking anything to aid with suppressing appetite GGR? You seem to have the willpower of an eagle eating those calories! EDIT: Just read through properly. NVM!  Subbed anyhow! Good luck


One prescribed by doc other is not. I forget to take the prescription. I need to do better with that especially when having a crappy eating day. I didn't take the phen but one day this week to get me back on track. Body builds up a tolerance to it in a few months so I try to limit to occasional use and only 1/2 dose. 

I was researching diets and workout programs for bikini competitions and those girls eat a lot more then I go. I would like to eat like that!!! They eat well. I will need to add more muscle because my metabolism stinks. Only one thing adds muscles and that's heavy lifting. My doctor wants me to do all cardio. I think he's got it all wrong which bothers me. He's supposed to be a specialist. :/

----------


## GirlyGymRat

50 minutes hiit cardio done!!! 

1 hour cycle class tomorrow and on track for legs on Tuesday. Will be brutal. Haven't a leg day in over a month!

----------


## zempey

I think your doc is not giving you the best guidance if you are trying to gain muscle. Cardio is not going to do it, all you have to do is look at the diet and training of the fitness and bikini girls, they lift heavy(ish), and eat a fair amount, along with the cardio. You might do yourself a favor and look into a different doctor that will suit your goals. Doing winny and no weights seems to me to be a complete waste of the anabolic properties of the compound, but I am no expert, but I have been around the game for a while. I hope one of the gurus come in and give you some advice, it would be good for you and us as well, I want to get my wife back on some var soon and some expert advice will help me as well.

----------


## bina

> 50 minutes hiit cardio done!!! 1 hour cycle class tomorrow and on track for legs on Tuesday. Will be brutal. Haven't a leg day in over a month!


Returning to legs day after a long time off is always so brutal! Walking funny for a few days at least! Haha!! But no pain no gain, right? I hate not feeling sore from a lifting workout. Makes me think I wasted my time.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.BB

^^^^Totally agree with Zempey. If you are not lifting you are wasting the cycle imo...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ^^^^Totally agree with Zempey. If you are not lifting you are wasting the cycle imo...


I agree with Mr BB and Zemprey. Back to lifting this week.  :Smilie:  

I will speak to dr re: his cardio only approach during next visit.

----------


## tarmyg

I use this to remember all pills, injections and whatnot.

https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/alar...371886784?mt=8

Can do more than one time/day, repeating on EoD, E3D and so on, pretty much whatever you need.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I use this to remember all pills, injections and whatnot. https://itunes.apple.com/in/app/alar...371886784?mt=8 Can do more than one time/day, repeating on EoD, E3D and so on, pretty much whatever you need.


Thx. Looks like a great app. Highly rated. My issue is I don't have a consistent eat schedule and supposed to take appetite suppressants 30 min to hour prior to eating or in my case drinking my shake. I use alarm for winny. It's my schedule that is irregular. Today I had 15 min to gobble down my lunch but was I meetings 1/2 prior. I may have o just start popping pills DISCRETELY in meetings.  :Smilie:

----------


## bina

Just take a couple vitamins with it and tell anyone who is nosy that it is your afternoon vitamins. How often do you have to take whinny?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Just take a couple vitamins with it and tell anyone who is nosy that it is your afternoon vitamins. How often do you have to take whinny?


Once before I leave for work and once 9 hours later.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

In the last couple of days I have had a scratchy voice. This morning much more noticeable. I am only 1.5 weeks in so I would like to believe this is more sinus and allergies then winny. 

I am coughing as well. I don't feel great and just this afternoon beginning to think its sinus related. At least I hope.

----------


## bina

> In the last couple of days I have had a scratchy voice. This morning much more noticeable. I am only 1.5 weeks in so I would like to believe this is more sinus and allergies then winny. I am coughing as well. I don't feel great and just this afternoon beginning to think its sinus related. At least I hope.


How are you feeling? Did your voice go back and the coughing stop? 

Also, I was going to tell you that I take biotin and MSM (which is normally a MSM glucosamine mix) to help with hair loss. I have slightly more than average hair loss due to life stress. I had all my blood work done to find a cause and it all came back fine. Doctor said stress will cause it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> How are you feeling? Did your voice go back and the coughing stop? Also, I was going to tell you that I take biotin and MSM (which is normally a MSM glucosamine mix) to help with hair loss. I have slightly more than average hair loss due to life stress. I had all my blood work done to find a cause and it all came back fine. Doctor said stress will cause it.


Feeling terrible. It's a spring sinus chest crap. 

No hair loss for me. Absolutely no signs actually. I am toying with increasing dosage but until I can get in a decent workout, it's pointless!

----------


## NACH3

> I think your doc is not giving you the best guidance if you are trying to gain muscle. Cardio is not going to do it, all you have to do is look at the diet and training of the fitness and bikini girls, they lift heavy(ish), and eat a fair amount, along with the cardio. You might do yourself a favor and look into a different doctor that will suit your goals. Doing winny and no weights seems to me to be a complete waste of the anabolic properties of the compound, but I am no expert, but I have been around the game for a while. I hope one of the gurus come in and give you some advice, it would be good for you and us as well, I want to get my wife back on some var soon and some expert advice will help me as well.


Girly, I definitely agree that all woman should get in the rack and move some weight! Definitely since yiur looking to add muscle! Imo you should be doing at least 3 days weight training 3 dedicated to Spin(I know you like that class)/cardio in whatever way you want... Coukd also add shorter days during weight sessions or do body weight abs(supperset em - get say 3-4 exercises and do em all then repeat for 3-4 total sets) I'm just throwing ideas around as I would think they would greatly benefit you(implement them in a fashion you like)

Also, do you think that your not eating enough slowing your metabolism, just sayin(you k ow your body more than anyone)... I have noticed that the more I eat the faster my metabolism becomes and the less I eat it slows down(weird but true) yhsts the only reason I'm bringing it up)...

Hope you feel better...  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Girly, I definitely agree that all woman should get in the rack and move some weight! Definitely since yiur looking to add muscle! Imo you should be doing at least 3 days weight training 3 dedicated to Spin(I know you like that class)/cardio in whatever way you want... Coukd also add shorter days during weight sessions or do body weight abs(supperset em - get say 3-4 exercises and do em all then repeat for 3-4 total sets) I'm just throwing ideas around as I would think they would greatly benefit you(implement them in a fashion you like) Also, do you think that your not eating enough slowing your metabolism, just sayin(you k ow your body more than anyone)... I have noticed that the more I eat the faster my metabolism becomes and the less I eat it slows down(weird but true) yhsts the only reason I'm bringing it up)... Hope you feel better...


I will move to 3/3 days lifting/weights. I do some crunches in a ball as a warm up. 

The doctor suggested 800 cal a day. And would like to go down to 500 cal for 2 weeks with bw every day, avoiding ketosis. I am concerned about the 500 cal approach. I have looked at several bikini fitness diet and training. They eat far more calories then me and weigh less. My metabolism is in the toilet. Has been for 3 years having deteriorated in the last 2 with meds. Not to be gross but I don't have many bowl movements in a week. I guess since I am eating so little it makes sense that I wouldn't have much waste??? 

I am not sure what to do. I am actually thinking about joining a 6 week boot camp just because I am stuck at the same weight.

----------


## NACH3

> I will move to 3/3 days lifting/weights. I do some crunches in a ball as a warm up. 
> 
> The doctor suggested 800 cal a day. And would like to go down to 500 cal for 2 weeks with bw every day, avoiding ketosis. I am concerned about the 500 cal approach. I have looked at several bikini fitness diet and training. They eat far more calories then me and weigh less. My metabolism is in the toilet. Has been for 3 years having deteriorated in the last 2 with meds. Not to be gross but I don't have many bowl movements in a week. I guess since I am eating so little it makes sense that I wouldn't have much waste??? 
> 
> I am not sure what to do. I am actually thinking about joining a 6 week boot camp just because I am stuck at the same weight.


Hmmm... I have GI problems Girly(from not having a spleen, and all the surgeries, + my Intestines were outside my body for wks in the coma) sorry - but I'm thinking they got twisted some how when putting them back - they say no - but then again they said nothing was wrong when my stomach was infected(mesh and all) lol... Anyways... I've had great success w/Magnesium Chelated(aids in digestion) and also Probiotics(the good ones £50-60$ for 50000 live cultures) that was on a much shittier diet too(but I do have more problems too on a high protein diet(even w/fiber) it definitely helps a lot but I am regular now!  :Smilie: 

I like your new approach! Although 500c??? Wow... Like you said the fitness industry(women are in great shape b/c they eat and lift just like us - guys)... I really think w/this cycle you may actually gain weight but are leaner(I bulked this whole time and dropped 3-4% yet put 20lbs on / not that you'll gain that I'm thinking at most 5lbs LBM at most maybe 3 moreso! But it doesn't mean you won't lose "'s that's a given if your fueling your body(I do agree to a slightly lower TDEE (3-500most)... But you'll make much better tighter quality gains... Imo 

How do you react to carbs rather than fats? Or what's gonna be your macro split? I don't agree w/800 let alone 500... Sorry I think your get sooo much more outta this if you train and do cardio(abs a lot - I do them(only body weight b/c they will grow like any other muscle) every w/o)... Whatcha thinkin?

----------


## saymass003

I agree that maybe you are not eating enough. When I am on cycle I take in about 2000 calories a day with no cardio and cut up. With amount of exercise you are doing I was thinking maybe you need more food.I would be willing to bet that if you upped your calories the weight would start dropping. As for your bowel movements, I used to be the same way until I discovered Ezekiel bread. Once I added it to meal 1 I haven't had that problem. Good luck. I am closely watching your log as I plan cycle 3. I might throw another compound in.

----------


## NACH3

Oh and yes when I ate less(a lot less) I would have little waste and more bowl problems... Just wanted to add that....

----------


## tarmyg

You are a perfect candidate for Revers Dieting IMHO. It is damn tedious, but people are having great results with it. There is a great book on the subject by Sohee Lee, assuming you are a reader :-)

----------


## Mr.BB

> I will move to 3/3 days lifting/weights. I do some crunches in a ball as a warm up. 
> 
> The doctor suggested 800 cal a day. And would like to go down to 500 cal for 2 weeks with bw every day, avoiding ketosis. I am concerned about the 500 cal approach. I have looked at several bikini fitness diet and training. They eat far more calories then me and weigh less. My metabolism is in the toilet. Has been for 3 years having deteriorated in the last 2 with meds. Not to be gross but I don't have many bowl movements in a week. I guess since I am eating so little it makes sense that I wouldn't have much waste??? 
> 
> I am not sure what to do. I am actually thinking about joining a 6 week boot camp just because I am stuck at the same weight.


I apolagize before hand cause im ussually too straight forward than i should, but cannot help myself... 500 cals?!?! You sure hes a real doctor?

Is this doctor fit and slim or fat???

The minimum daily cals recommended by the world health organization for females is 1700 (or 1800 dont remember exactly), and thats not for active persons like you are.
Of course that, for a certain amount of time, you can go lower that that for fat loss porpourses, but 500 cals? Or even 800.... Thats too low, you are setting yourself to desease.
The way the metabolism slows down is by reducing the activity of the different systems. So your immunitary system will take a hit, you were saying that you were coughing, sore throat? You sure you dont have a respiratory infection?

Sure hope you not spending a lot of money on this so called doctor.

Stay safe!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Appreciate the responses. I don't have time this moment to respond in more details but I will later!

----------


## bina

> Feeling terrible. It's a spring sinus chest crap. No hair loss for me. Absolutely no signs actually. I am toying with increasing dosage but until I can get in a decent workout, it's pointless!


Being sick sucks!!! I hope your body heals soon so you can get your energy back!! Try to get some rest.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Being sick sucks!!! I hope your body heals soon so you can get your energy back!! Try to get some rest.


I decided I missed the gym. Been a week so did 5.5 miles on treadmill 4 of it running continuously. I hadn't run in months and I don't even like to run. DB training tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## hawk14dl

Curious ggr.. you mentioned trying to avoid ketosis. Any reason for this? 

I switched to a keto diet a little over a week ago. I'm not sure if I'm in ketosis or not, but i dropped 10 lbs in the first week. I don't know why, but i did. And I've been eating til I'm sick lol

----------


## bina

> I decided I missed the gym. Been a week so did 5.5 miles on treadmill 4 of it running continuously. I hadn't run in months and I don't even like to run. DB training tomorrow


Nice!! I feel you on not liking to run!! That means you were a rockstar today! 4 miles of running is a lot! You must be feeling a tad better!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hmmm... I have GI problems Girly(from not having a spleen, and all the surgeries, + my Intestines were outside my body for wks in the coma) sorry - but I'm thinking they got twisted some how when putting them back - they say no - but then again they said nothing was wrong when my stomach was infected(mesh and all) lol... Anyways... I've had great success w/Magnesium Chelated(aids in digestion) and also Probiotics(the good ones £50-60$ for 50000 live cultures) that was on a much shittier diet too(but I do have more problems too on a high protein diet(even w/fiber) it definitely helps a lot but I am regular now!  I like your new approach! Although 500c??? Wow... Like you said the fitness industry(women are in great shape b/c they eat and lift just like us - guys)... I really think w/this cycle you may actually gain weight but are leaner(I bulked this whole time and dropped 3-4% yet put 20lbs on / not that you'll gain that I'm thinking at most 5lbs LBM at most maybe 3 moreso! But it doesn't mean you won't lose "'s that's a given if your fueling your body(I do agree to a slightly lower TDEE (3-500most)... But you'll make much better tighter quality gains... Imo How do you react to carbs rather than fats? Or what's gonna be your macro split? I don't agree w/800 let alone 500... Sorry I think your get sooo much more outta this if you train and do cardio(abs a lot - I do them(only body weight b/c they will grow like any other muscle) every w/o)... Whatcha thinkin?


Ok. What he heck happened to you. Comma. Intestines outside the stomach. I saw your pictures in Marcus thread and u look great. Lean! Impressive! I have always had gi inconsistencies mostly not going but bouts of IBS. A medicine I am on since October also has constipation as side. Fiber pills just makes me gassy. Pe Uuu! I am taking senna which is also addictive so I have to not take to get dependent. I will have to check out probiotics. I am not sure what would be a good one to take with 50000 live cultures. 

I wouldn't care if I gained muscle as long as I leaned out. I can't lift heavy till Thursday so I will. I am toying with adding primo. I have been wanting to take this and set it aside. But I am thinking about stacking with winny. Thinking a lot about this. 

I try to hit 45/20/35 with fat at 35. I do not do well in carbs. Did I mention I am diabetic. Meds took away my carb cravings I had in the evening. It was like a light switch. On meds and disappeared the same day. Awesome. 

Somedays I hit 950 and feel bad about it. But 3 days definitely at 800 or less. I don't like it. When i first started dieting I was at 1600 cals. After 6 months I adjusted downward to 1400. Then 8 after months down to 1300 and couldn't loose an ounce. Then down another 1200. So u see the patten. For a year I kinda are what I wanted within moderation and gains these nasty 10 lbs that do not want to leave me. 

Abs. There's the school that says don't work them. School that says work them. I notice they get sore when I work them which makes me think I should train them. Never obliques though. planks and side planks.... 

Kinda discouraged about no progress. I was thinking how attractive DNP was looking. :/. Or lipo suction

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I agree that maybe you are not eating enough. When I am on cycle I take in about 2000 calories a day with no cardio and cut up. With amount of exercise you are doing I was thinking maybe you need more food.I would be willing to bet that if you upped your calories the weight would start dropping. As for your bowel movements, I used to be the same way until I discovered Ezekiel bread. Once I added it to meal 1 I haven't had that problem. Good luck. I am closely watching your log as I plan cycle 3. I might throw another compound in.


I can't talk to you right now about 2000 calories. I am too hungry. LoL. 

I have eaten Ezekiel bread but eliminated all wheat. I feel better with no gluten. When I was eating Ezekiel bread, I didn't go poo.  :Frown: . 

May I ask what compound you would stack?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Oh and yes when I ate less(a lot less) I would have little waste and more bowl problems... Just wanted to add that....


Ok. Some men say they poo after each big meal. :/. That's a lot of poo.

----------


## GingerbeardJ

> I was thinking how attractive DNP was looking. :/. Or lipo suction


I wouldn't recommend Dnp ggr. I know that's hypocritical of me but I've never heard of any females using it. And like everyone says it's stupid dangerous! Just my opinion tho!

----------


## GingerbeardJ

I agree with nach that you might be eating too little and slowing you metabolism down so far. But like he said no one knows your body like you do!! Good luck with it!!! And just keep killin it! :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You are a perfect candidate for Revers Dieting IMHO. It is damn tedious, but people are having great results with it. There is a great book on the subject by Sohee Lee, assuming you are a reader :-)


Well you are the second member to suggest this. Baseline 9 pitched this to me. He felt strongly I needed to do this 2 years ago when I could not get below 137. I only wished I had done a cycle of primo then. I was eating 1300 cal and couldn't drop anymore. I as lean. Some of my friends thought I was too thin. I liked that weight. I felt good there.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I apolagize before hand cause im ussually too straight forward than i should, but cannot help myself... 500 cals?!?! You sure hes a real doctor? Is this doctor fit and slim or fat??? The minimum daily cals recommended by the world health organization for females is 1700 (or 1800 dont remember exactly), and thats not for active persons like you are. Of course that, for a certain amount of time, you can go lower that that for fat loss porpourses, but 500 cals? Or even 800.... Thats too low, you are setting yourself to desease. The way the metabolism slows down is by reducing the activity of the different systems. So your immunitary system will take a hit, you were saying that you were coughing, sore throat? You sure you dont have a respiratory infection? Sure hope you not spending a lot of money on this so called doctor. Stay safe!


He's real and specializes in diabetes and weight loss. I am probably his "smaller clients"
Nurses say I am thin. I am not that thin but perhaps in comparison to the obese ppl...

I am having allergies. I ran today with no coughing during. My cardio vascular is superb. I hasn't run in months and months and am not labored at all during 4 miles. Only reason I stopped at 4 miles is bc I had an appt. 

Have u ever seen naked and afraid. It's a stupid program but I noticed the females loose Approx 20 lbs in 21 days. Eventually the body will have to deal with the fat. I lose weight from extremities first, core last. I gain weight in core first, extremities last. 

I lost 40 lbs in 5 months. I was running hgh at the time and I responded well with rigid diet and 7 days exercise. I over trained but can't change that. I was probably running 800 cal deficit with all the waking i did on the job and working out. If I had to guess this is when I impaired my metabolism. 

Anyway. I need to figure something out. I ate 2 eggs, 2 tbsp of trail mix and 1/2 serving of chic cheese quesadilla/200 cal so. I just had a quest bar and some water. I have been up for 20 hrs and badly need rest. Good night.

----------


## saymass003

> I can't talk to you right now about 2000 calories. I am too hungry. LoL. 
> 
> I have eaten Ezekiel bread but eliminated all wheat. I feel better with no gluten. When I was eating Ezekiel bread, I didn't go poo. . 
> 
> May I ask what compound you would stack?


I can't believe Ezekiel bread didn't make you go. I have 2 slices with chicken as I drive to school and by the time I get there I have to go!

I THINK I may stack var and primo. However, my husband says that as long as I am still making great progress on var alone there is no reason to stack. Decisions, Decisions

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Nice!! I feel you on not liking to run!! That means you were a rockstar today! 4 miles of running is a lot! You must be feeling a tad better!


 Yes ma'am!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Curious ggr.. you mentioned trying to avoid ketosis. Any reason for this? I switched to a keto diet a little over a week ago. I'm not sure if I'm in ketosis or not, but i dropped 10 lbs in the first week. I don't know why, but i did. And I've been eating til I'm sick lol


Doctor mentioned I needed to avoid ketosis. I don't knew why. Maybe he meant he would take blood work to make sure I stayed in ketosis. We didn't talk that much about 500 cal because I was not interested. I think 800 is awfully low. 

I hate you. Lol. I really don't know what a keto diet is but I will try anything!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I can't believe Ezekiel bread didn't make you go. I have 2 slices with chicken as I drive to school and by the time I get there I have to go! I THINK I may stack var and primo. However, my husband says that as long as I am still making great progress on var alone there is no reason to stack. Decisions, Decisions


 I agree with hubby. My source suggested I stack var and primo. Hop on and off Clen . I laid in some phen bc var and primo makes for a lot of hunger. The cycle source gave me was crazy high. 30 var / 50 primo , up to 40 var / 50 primo. I have never seen a cycle like this laid out for a female. Seemed a bit over the top but then again source is in biz  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Ok. What he heck happened to you. Comma. Intestines outside the stomach. I saw your pictures in Marcus thread and u look great. Lean! Impressive! I have always had gi inconsistencies mostly not going but bouts of IBS. A medicine I am on since October also has constipation as side. Fiber pills just makes me gassy. Pe Uuu! I am taking senna which is also addictive so I have to not take to get dependent. I will have to check out probiotics. I am not sure what would be a good one to take with 50000 live cultures. 
> 
> I wouldn't care if I gained muscle as long as I leaned out. I can't lift heavy till Thursday so I will. I am toying with adding primo. I have been wanting to take this and set it aside. But I am thinking about stacking with winny. Thinking a lot about this. 
> 
> I try to hit 45/20/35 with fat at 35. I do not do well in carbs. Did I mention I am diabetic. Meds took away my carb cravings I had in the evening. It was like a light switch. On meds and disappeared the same day. Awesome. 
> 
> Somedays I hit 950 and feel bad about it. But 3 days definitely at 800 or less. I don't like it. When i first started dieting I was at 1600 cals. After 6 months I adjusted downward to 1400. Then 8 after months down to 1300 and couldn't loose an ounce. Then down another 1200. So u see the patten. For a year I kinda are what I wanted within moderation and gains these nasty 10 lbs that do not want to leave me. 
> 
> Abs. There's the school that says don't work them. School that says work them. I notice they get sore when I work them which makes me think I should train them. Never obliques though. planks and side planks.... 
> ...


Appreciate the kind words, GGR!  :Wink: . NO DNP - Wait til I tell Marcus lol 

Yeah I flipped a car 6x into a house(died 2x shocked back) + 5 ventral hernia repairs... But I'm ok now lol...

You already know I'm a fan of primo(I think out of any compound this may do you the most justice) so to speak.... I really think the cals speak for themselves(as in too little) as you've nentioned since dieting down(even slowly) you should have seen more results... Leading to believe and maybe confirm your not eating enough...  :Frown:  i know you can do it - you have been - just is not healthy in long bouts.... let alone it's most likely slowing your metabolism... I really think once you change it up and go back to weights your reslly going to see the results your after(& eat more lol)  :Smilie:  bring your cals up a lil slowly... So you don't flood your body w/too much/many...

I did not know your diabetic - sorry to hear! 

Probiotics - check out Whole Foods - they're a bit expensive but you'll see em and any one that has 25000-50000 live cultures should be fine! 

I'm liking the stack Only if you can get in the weights moving other wise it's not worth to cycle it... I really believe if and when you start moving some weights arounds you'll need to fuel the body more... For it to grow/lean out/but you'll lose inches - get off the scale(I have this problem too but am learning it's about the results in the mirror)  :Wink: . And you will no doubt be tighter/leaner/and stronger/& it's the look I think you've been after  :Smilie:  best of luck and hope your feeling better too!

----------


## hawk14dl

> Doctor mentioned I needed to avoid ketosis. I don't knew why. Maybe he meant he would take blood work to make sure I stayed in ketosis. We didn't talk that much about 500 cal because I was not interested. I think 800 is awfully low. 
> 
> I hate you. Lol. I really don't know what a keto diet is but I will try anything!!!!


I didn't know you're diabetic. That changes things, diabetics want to stay out of keto because the risk of ketoacidosis, which is potentially deadly

----------


## zempey

I am on 5he same page with the calories being too low. My wife just had gastric bypass in dec and the doc and nutritionist were concerned she was noteating enough at 900cal. They wanted her to be about 1400 with going to the gym 5 days a week. Do yourself a favor and loose the scale, start lifting heavier, and eat more. Use the mirror, not the scale to determine what is working and what isn't. Too few cal will continue to slow your metabolism to the point of getting sick and causing damage. Hope you start seeing the results you are after.

----------


## Mr.BB

Funny, I also ran 4 miles yesterday  :Smilie: 

20 lbs in 21 days is not fat lost, most is water weight. Per every gram of glycogen held in liver and muscles your body will hold 3 grs of water. So if you deplete the glycogen you will lose that water too.

Type 1 diabetes... funny always thought you were afraid of needles hehehe  :Smilie: 




> He's real and specializes in diabetes and weight loss. I am probably his "smaller clients"
> Nurses say I am thin. I am not that thin but perhaps in comparison to the obese ppl...
> 
> I am having allergies. I ran today with no coughing during. My cardio vascular is superb. I hasn't run in months and months and am not labored at all during 4 miles. Only reason I stopped at 4 miles is bc I had an appt. 
> 
> Have u ever seen naked and afraid. It's a stupid program but I noticed the females loose Approx 20 lbs in 21 days. Eventually the body will have to deal with the fat. I lose weight from extremities first, core last. I gain weight in core first, extremities last. 
> 
> I lost 40 lbs in 5 months. I was running hgh at the time and I responded well with rigid diet and 7 days exercise. I over trained but can't change that. I was probably running 800 cal deficit with all the waking i did on the job and working out. If I had to guess this is when I impaired my metabolism. 
> 
> Anyway. I need to figure something out. I ate 2 eggs, 2 tbsp of trail mix and 1/2 serving of chic cheese quesadilla/200 cal so. I just had a quest bar and some water. I have been up for 20 hrs and badly need rest. Good night.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Funny, I also ran 4 miles yesterday  20 lbs in 21 days is not fat lost, most is water weight. Per every gram of glycogen held in liver and muscles your body will hold 3 grs of water. So if you deplete the glycogen you will lose that water too. Type 1 diabetes... funny always thought you were afraid of needles hehehe


I am type 2 although I do inject meds just not slin. My condition is genetic. I am fairly certain I was diabetic at very young age. First time I had sugar tested was 120 lbs of awesomeness. Lean/firm with a tummy pouch. 

Needles. I hate them but necessary evil. 

Not using this as an excuse. Just explaining.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slight change in cycle. Adding primo starting tomorrow. 

Slight change in diet. Moving back up to 1000 cal 

Slight change in split to 40%P 40F 30C. I have been researching macro splits to repair metabolism and seems 30P/30C/40F is recommended so may tweak farther

Training 3 days weights 3 days cardio alternating. One day rest or stretching. 

I haven't gained any weight on scales and haven't lost any so time to switch up a few things!

----------


## spywizard

> Appetite suppressants and phendid i forget to mention those! LOL


yes, yes you did forget.. 

how is your sleep?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> yes, yes you did forget.. how is your sleep?


I am a good sleeper. As long as take 1/2 dosage between 10-11 am I am ready to sleep by 9. I awake early b4 5 so getting to bed between 9 and 945 is ideal for me. I function best on 8 - 9 hours but can do with 7. 

I don't take the phen everyday. Not more then 4 times a week.  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> I am a good sleeper. As long as take 1/2 dosage between 10-11 am I am ready to sleep by 9. I awake early b4 5 so getting to bed between 9 and 945 is ideal for me. I function best on 8 - 9 hours but can do with 7. 
> 
> I don't take the phen everyday. Not more then 4 times a week.


Great to see Girly! Also it seems that the general consensus is if you don't see much happening w/in 4-6 wks change it up till you find what works best for YOU!  :Smilie: 

I really think this will jump start your metabolism more so... W/the Addition of primo(just in my experience I sweated like I was on Tren at say wk 4-6 it was in full swing - but I've also noticed DHT's make me sweat perfusely at night lol) just giving a heads up - but I was running close to a G a wk(800) and next time it will be 1g+  :Smilie: . Best of luck!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Great to see Girly! Also it seems that the general consensus is if you don't see much happening w/in 4-6 wks change it up till you find what works best for YOU!  I really think this will jump start your metabolism more so... W/the Addition of primo(just in my experience I sweated like I was on Tren at say wk 4-6 it was in full swing - but I've also noticed DHT's make me sweat perfusely at night lol) just giving a heads up - but I was running close to a G a wk(800) and next time it will be 1g+ . Best of luck!!


I won't be running nearly your dosages! Mine is also oral. I don't like to sweat unless I am at the gym, but I will tolerate for 8-12 weeks.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I also forgot to mention I will not be relying on protein shakes and protein bars. This was doctors idea to cut down calories. 

I also still need to find a good probiotic!

----------


## NACH3

> I also forgot to mention I will not be relying on protein shakes and protein bars. This was doctors idea to cut down calories. 
> 
> I also still need to find a good probiotic!


I would hope your not using those doses  :Smilie:  

Try Whole Foods for Probiotics! Thsts where I always picked mine up - or at a natural/organic Vit store! They've eotked wonders for me and everyone who I turned on to! 

It's always a good thing to get your nutrition via real whole foods  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I would hope your not using those doses  Try Whole Foods for Probiotics! Thsts where I always picked mine up - or at a natural/organic Vit store! They've eotked wonders for me and everyone who I turned on to! It's always a good thing to get your nutrition via real whole foods


Do have a recommendation on brand?

----------


## NACH3

> Do have a recommendation on brand?


I don't but I can surely get back to you! But remember you usually get what you pay for... I'll try and get back to you as soon as I can GGR

Also I've used quite an array - from more generic to the expensive ones(£50-60 maybe) but all have had great results - 25000+ live cultures or jump to the 50,000 - it actually puts the good bacteria in your GI tract to help off set the bad bacteria(we do need a lil of both)...

----------


## NACH3

Senna didn't work nearly as well for me  :Frown:  but magnesium Chelated does me well also! I've actually switched but will get more probiotics again(and I can let you know which brand has worked the best(of course I'm out right now)  :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Senna didn't work nearly as well for me  but magnesium Chelated does me well also! I've actually switched but will get more probiotics again(and I can let you know which brand has worked the best(of course I'm out right now)


No worries...when u have a chance  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> No worries...when u have a chance


Indeed, Girly!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Leg day 

Warmup with 100 crunches and seated calf 
Squats 4 sets 25 reps
Lunges 4 sets 20 reps
Sumo squats 3s 20r
Glute raises 4s 25r continuous 
Straight leg deadlifts 3s 20r
Lying hamstring curls. 3s 15r
Abductor 3s 15r
The other kind of ^ 3s 15r
Seated calf 3s 15
Roman chair 3s 15 r

40 min incline treadmill

----------


## NACH3

Adductor  :Smilie: 

Way to go! How'd it feel to move some weight? I know you do legs anyways right?! Looks like a great session...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Adductor  Way to go! How'd it feel to move some weight? I know you do legs anyways right?! Looks like a great session...


Thx! I  :Heart: ! I lift infrequently but when I do, I always do legs at the expense of chest which has grown weaker.  :Frown:  

I will be sore  :Smilie:  

Right now I am super hungry!

----------


## NACH3

> Thx! I ! I lift infrequently but when I do, I always do legs at the expense of chest which has grown weaker.  
> 
> I will be sore  
> 
> Right now I am super hungry!


Awesome... Now that your moving to 3 days lifting - your chest wont lack at all... If your doing legs one day - what's your other days looking like? You gotta get in your back/shoulders(& arms could be done in a day)/& chest... I think you will get a good w/o w/the other BPs - or once you have your split post it up... So we can try to help... It shouldn't be MUCH different except for maybe more accessory work but your compounf movements(presses etc) will dramatically increase w/your work!!!

Push/pull of push then pull - I try and do arms/then shoulders, back, chest, legs w/2 days off either split up in the wk(which has worked for my shoulder issues... And is why I moved that BP up where my chest used to be, to work on my weak points without concentrating on a special routine(which ends up neglecting other BPs which can cause injury or unsymmetrical lines  :Frown: . 

Gonna be great to see/hear your results  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Chest, bi and tris. 
Back and shoulders
Legs
Cardio in between 

How's that?

----------


## NACH3

> Chest, bi and tris. 
> Back and shoulders
> Legs
> Cardio in between 
> 
> How's that?


That's what I was thinking of  :Smilie: . You broke it down most efficiently imo! Your covering all your BPs and each wk you can do different accessory work to hit the muscles in a fashion or different angle(you can't achieve this in one w/o) I used to do my damnedest lol but not efficient 

Looks very nice and balanced... Can't wait to read about your success!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

One hour of hard core cardio. Stair master. LoL. 625 cal. Kicked my a$$ since lower body is sore from last night. Plan to increase lower body weights next week since I wasn't crippled.  :Smilie:  

My weight is up a bit but feel is likely water retention. I tend to hold the water in my legs so I feel "it" also visually see "it". 

Primo dosage 10mg and will ramp up slowly to 50mg, min recommended for females. 

Still running winny at 10mg split dose. Beginning to wonder if this ain't fake. I have no signs. Not sure I wanna spend 16$ on test kit since I have good anavar and can switch out it or to Clen or even an ECA stack. 

It's gonna be a good week!!!

----------


## NACH3

> One hour of hard core cardio. Stair master. LoL. 625 cal. Kicked my a$$ since lower body is sore from last night. Plan to increase lower body weights next week since I wasn't crippled.  
> 
> My weight is up a bit but feel is likely water retention. I tend to hold the water in my legs so I feel "it" also visually see "it". 
> 
> Primo dosage 10mg and will ramp up slowly to 50mg, min recommended for females. 
> 
> Still running winny at 10mg split dose. Beginning to wonder if this ain't fake. I have no signs. Not sure I wanna spend 16$ on test kit since I have good anavar and can switch out it or to Clen or even an ECA stack. 
> 
> It's gonna be a good week!!!


I didn't feel my winny till about wk 2... But var and primo is one of my favorites as well! Does Anavar bloat women or no? It should be diet dependent still but is it b/c of your estrogen/progesterone that it doesn't cut like on us men??

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I didn't feel my winny till about wk 2... But var and primo is one of my favorites as well! Does Anavar bloat women or no? It should be diet dependent still but is it b/c of your estrogen/progesterone that it doesn't cut like on us men??


Anavar is known for water retention. Winny sides are less predicable. I just finished week 3 of winny soooooo....I am gonna stay the course for now.

----------


## NACH3

> Anavar is known for water retention. Winny sides are less predicable. I just finished week 3 of winny soooooo....I am gonna stay the course for now.


Makes sense... I kept hearing you women say things like water retention w/var, but I would say if you don't see any results by end of wk 4 I may think something is up too... 

Do you feel stronger, recovering better?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Makes sense... I kept hearing you women say things like water retention w/var, but I would say if you don't see any results by end of wk 4 I may think something is up too... Do you feel stronger, recovering better?


I noticed stronger and quicker recovery on var. nothing yet on winny. Water retention is a side on winny. In fact water retention is a side for most females on AAS. Damn those female hormones!!!

----------


## NACH3

> I noticed stronger and quicker recovery on var. nothing yet on winny. Water retention is a side on winny. In fact water retention is a side for most females on AAS. Damn those female hormones!!!


Lol... Damn estro/progesterone  :Frown: 

I believe you should start to recover well/better especially as your primo dose increases! When on - try not to judge by the scale(I have same problem) but I started taking pics in same location at same angles and once my weight went up and bf went down I really started just looking in the mirror until mornings to see if I was still gaining(or losing in your case) hut I think your weight will actually go up a bit(3-5lbs but much leaner) but bf will drop! Just my opinion

----------


## bina

> Chest, bi and tris. Back and shoulders Legs Cardio in between How's that?


I love that you are moving over to lifting some days. I would quit going to the gym if I didn't get to lift.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I love that you are moving over to lifting some days. I would quit going to the gym if I didn't get to lift.


I am very sore today in quads especially. A little in calfs. A little across lower abs. I decided to take today off.

----------


## NACH3

> I am very sore today in quads especially. A little in calfs. A little across lower abs. I decided to take today off.


That a girl... You grow outside the gym  :Smilie:  good to see your sore!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I would classify soreness as muscle fatigue. Taking Aleve; still sore this morning but improved.

----------


## DCI

I've no real advice other than to echo what nach said I'd prefer to see you make up that 1k cal on real food rather than the muck that are protein bars imo. 

Great to see the log I wouldn't be up on female cycles.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I've no real advice other than to echo what nach said I'd prefer to see you make up that 1k cal on real food rather than the muck that are protein bars imo. Great to see the log I wouldn't be up on female cycles.


I agree. I did have a frozen protein shake last nite but I don't do that very often. (I eat that instead of ice cream treat.) 

Female cycles are soooo much easier a then men's. No pct/gyno nipples. I read mike XXL post in another thread where he recommends gals take lower dosages for longer cycles. I tend to like this approach.

----------


## DCI

Very good I am watching with interest  :Smilie:  

A frozen shake once in a while when you are caught out is ok but I would not rely solely on them

----------


## NACH3

> I would classify soreness as muscle fatigue. Taking Aleve; still sore this morning but improved.


This ^^^ means one thing.......muscles will/are growing(as long as you feel it(DOMS that day is a nice sign of growth) - and I don't mean freakish growth  :Smilie: . What you want!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Very good I am watching with interest  A frozen shake once in a while when you are caught out is ok but I would not rely solely on them


Thanks. Now The pressures on.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> This ^^^ means one thing.......muscles will/are growing(as long as you feel it(DOMS that day is a nice sign of growth) - and I don't mean freakish growth . What you want!!


Understood. It hurts to cross my legs. It hurts to walk down the steps. I  :Heart:  DOMS!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I did notice more strength at heavy resistance during cycle class. Still not experiencing the usual suspects except for slight water retention entering into 4th week of winny. 

Diet solid but protein and carbs a little high/fat a little low. No cheats. All food. Just shy of 1000 cals. 10 glasses of water. 

Overall a very good day.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Heres summary of macros.

----------


## bina

> Understood. It hurts to cross my legs. It hurts to walk down the steps. I  DOMS!!!


Such a love/pain predicament

----------


## zempey

I have found that BCAA's are great when in a calorie deficit, much better than protein powders or bars. They are low calorie and still have all the building blocks for muscle retention.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have found that BCAA's are great when in a calorie deficit, much better than protein powders or bars. They are low calorie and still have all the building blocks for muscle retention.


Thank you for the suggestion. I wouldn't mind augmenting protein  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Didn't get training in (working late) so will do back and shoulders tomorrow followed by 1 hour of cardio. 

Increased primo to 20 mg today. Will go up to 30 in another 2 days, run for 3 and increase to 40 for 3 days and up to 50. Will hold at 50 for a month.

----------


## NACH3

Good job Girly... I like the way your dosing the Primo! Your gonna love it, w/you hitting the weights and cardio(& eating more) you should start seeing results from the primo in 4wks I'd imagine if not sooner(is your primobolan depot - or an ethenate ester) short or long?)

----------


## bina

> Good job Girly... I like the way your dosing the Primo! Your gonna love it, w/you hitting the weights and cardio(& eating more) you should start seeing results from the primo in 4wks I'd imagine if not sooner(is your primobolan depot - or an ethenate ester) short or long?)


What is primo for? Helps with cardio? Mine sucks right now

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What is primo for? Helps with cardio? Mine sucks right now



Another AAS that doesn't aromatize. Similar to var and can be used for cutting or bulking. Some report less water retention then var. 

I am taking oral therefore primobolan acetate and have to run higher mg vs injectable called primo depot. 

No in doesn't help with cardio. :/

----------


## NACH3

> Another AAS that doesn't aromatize. Similar to var and can be used for cutting or bulking. Some report less water retention then var. 
> 
> I am taking oral therefore primobolan acetate and have to run higher mg vs injectable called primo depot. 
> 
> No in doesn't help with cardio. :/


Sure does build very good quality gains tho  :Smilie: 

Acetate - that's awesome Girly - will be in your system like now lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Bina. I can't think of steroid that add to cardio. In the summer when I start training for obstacle course 12 miles, I take Claritin. Seems to help with my wheezing.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Here's what I did. Suggestions welcomed. 45 minute cardio. (Cycle class) 3 sets 15 reps Seated row Fixed pulldown Deltoid fly Lat pulldown DB rows Seated Bent over DB fly DB front shoulder raises DB side shoulder raises Clean and press. To the floor baby. And close grip shoulder raises. The ones that elbows are out to the side pull to above the shoulder line. ( I don't know what they are called) Finished with roman chair.

Edit. Forgot the seated oh DB shoulder press  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

And 15 min on treadmill.  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Here's what I did. Suggestions welcomed. 45 minute cardio. (Cycle class) 3 sets 15 reps Seated row Fixed pulldown Deltoid fly Lat pulldown DB rows Seated Bent over DB fly DB front shoulder raises DB side shoulder raises Clean and press. To the floor baby. And close grip shoulder raises. The ones that elbows are out to the side pull to above the shoulder line. ( I don't know what they are called) Finished with roman chair.
> 
> Edit. Forgot the seated oh DB shoulder press


If it didn't feel like too much then it did cover everything! 
Ex I warm up with RCs lateral raises front raises to get blood flowing
Warm up on presses

Presses(or clean and press) very good exercise  :Smilie: 
Side Lateral raises(the ones you said I think) or front raises but do them interchangeably 
Upright rows into shrugs(DBs)
Shrugs(heavy BB) forget these 
Reverse Cable flies high(for traps) mid for rhomboids
Either standing(leaning and holding a pillar or something) one arm side laterals
Could also do a pretty exhaust later if things stall or need a change(do all the exercises that'll tire you out - yhen finish w/your presses etc 

I like everything you did! 

Back I was taught to work from top to bottom and it's made a great back w/o 
Lat pull downs
Close grip pulldowns(could be interchangeably) 
Seated rows(elevated)(or T bar row)
BB bent over rows
Deads
Hypers

Now I certainly don't you expect to do all those lifts in one session but you can change em up?! Just throwing ideas out there....

Great job - youkl be sore tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am sore today. Lol 4 sets 20 reps except as noted Tricep dips Overhead tricep cable pulls Tricep extensions. Tricep pull downs? With split rope only 8 reps Chest press Incline chest Pec fly DB chest press DB Biceps curls Preacher curls Not liking this back to back training. My triceps sore b4 started. Did feel strong today. Cardio only tomorrow.

----------


## NACH3

> I am sore today. Lol 4 sets 20 reps except as noted Tricep dips Overhead tricep cable pulls Tricep extensions. Tricep pull downs? With split rope only 8 reps Chest press Incline chest Pec fly DB chest press DB Biceps curls Preacher curls Not liking this back to back training. My triceps sore b4 started. Did feel strong today. Cardio only tomorrow.


Nice work!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Had a little issue at gym. First time ever had this happen. A gym bag left on floor between 2 benches at DB rack. No one on either bench. No towel. I placed my towel on bench, grabbed weights for DB chest, halfway thru first set of 20 reps when a water gallon hits the floor aside of me. Someone is talking but I have blue tooth headphones on high when I realize he's talking at me. I sit up and pull one ear bud out and the young man says. Hey you took my bench. I said how could I have done that. You weren't here. He points to his back pack. I said well u weren't here so I started and I didn't know that back pack belonged to anyone using this bench. He said I left to fill up my water bottle and u took my bench. I was right other there, gesturing across the gym to the water fountain. He said this is my bench. I said well that can't be true because if u were using the bench I wouldn't been able to lay down and start my set. I said I would be happy to let him work in. He said but that's my bench and I'm not done. I said we already established that you left the area since I couldn't have started with u on or near the bench but I would be happy to let you work in. I put my ear bud in and finished my interrupted set. I got off the bench and stood. He worked in. 

Ok. This is the part I don't understand. He was running the rack. So he threw down the weights on the floor and got up to get the next higher DB. From 100 to 110 to 120. He was really struggling with the 110 after 6 reps. I would have spotted him had he needed. But I didn't offer. He didn't ask. Lol

First time I ever had this kinda thing happen. I was a little surprised that he actually thought I stole his bench. He wasn't aggressive or mean but incredulous that I didn't know he was at the water fountain filling his gallon jug. Idk.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Nice work!


Thx NACH! I am definitely feeling these sessions. My body was so fatigued last nite I passed out. Lol

----------


## NACH3

> Thx NACH! I am definitely feeling these sessions. My body was so fatigued last nite I passed out. Lol


Funny regarding the bench(great answer) lol people.... I've used that line on someone(though they saw me working on the bench and my bag under neath & my towel on bench but I just went to grab more weight) I too said you can work in but they left - never understood not working in?!?!

Your going to be a lil more sore this wk as your just getting back to the weights... But your recovery will start to pick up real quick w/you being on... Do you feel the strength from the winny(you will by wk 4-6 that's when I really felt the most)?? And wait till you get the primo up to 50mgs  :Smilie:  and your work outs are impressive... If you can sustain that many exercises then it should suite you well... If not pull back a tad - on the amount of exercises - only if tired(body wise) it's always mentally draining lolol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I didn't see the guy using the bench otherwise i wouldn't have gotten on. One of the former gyms would stream a vid on various topics - food, proper form and gym etiquette. Working it was one of the gym etiquette along with wiping sweat and using a towel.  :Smilie:  I was sore from yesterday. Even my triceps and traps were sore even though I didn't work them yesterday. My chest is weak. I haven't worked it in a long time bc my strong chest muscles and weak back was throwing off my posture along with working on computer most of the day. So I stopped chest completely. I have lost a lot is strength. I haven't felt the winny kick in bc I haven't really any benchmark for chest tri bi back. Legs I have trained more frequently and I did notice more strength but not a lot. I still wonder if this winny isn't bunk. :/ I don't see schedule being an issue until have biz trip. Then it gets messy. I didnt realize my workouts were impressive and I don't really know exactly how many diff exercises to do for each area. I am making this up as I go.... Thx for feedback. I do appreciate it!

----------


## NACH3

> I didn't see the guy using the bench otherwise i wouldn't have gotten on. One of the former gyms would stream a vid on various topics - food, proper form and gym etiquette. Working it was one of the gym etiquette along with wiping sweat and using a towel.  I was sore from yesterday. Even my triceps and traps were sore even though I didn't work them yesterday. My chest is weak. I haven't worked it in a long time bc my strong chest muscles and weak back was throwing off my posture along with working on computer most of the day. So I stopped chest completely. I have lost a lot is strength. I haven't felt the winny kick in bc I haven't really any benchmark for chest tri bi back. Legs I have trained more frequently and I did notice more strength but not a lot. I still wonder if this winny isn't bunk. :/ I don't see schedule being an issue until have biz trip. Then it gets messy. I didnt realize my workouts were impressive and I don't really know exactly how many diff exercises to do for each area. I am making this up as I go.... Thx for feedback. I do appreciate it!


Of course....  :Smilie: . If you start to feel burnt out let me know(lethargy, tired, sleeping more etc muscles not getting stronger) then we'll tweak your exercise load... If not keep going.... Just FYI - usually 3-4 exercises per BP ex I go more sometimes b/c I only do one... But the exercises themselves are good... What about incorporating core w/kettle B E L L S lol I saw you wanted to do them in the diary...

----------


## bina

> I didn't see the guy using the bench otherwise i wouldn't have gotten on. One of the former gyms would stream a vid on various topics - food, proper form and gym etiquette. Working it was one of the gym etiquette along with wiping sweat and using a towel.  I was sore from yesterday. Even my triceps and traps were sore even though I didn't work them yesterday. My chest is weak. I haven't worked it in a long time bc my strong chest muscles and weak back was throwing off my posture along with working on computer most of the day. So I stopped chest completely. I have lost a lot is strength. I haven't felt the winny kick in bc I haven't really any benchmark for chest tri bi back. Legs I have trained more frequently and I did notice more strength but not a lot. I still wonder if this winny isn't bunk. :/ I don't see schedule being an issue until have biz trip. Then it gets messy. I didnt realize my workouts were impressive and I don't really know exactly how many diff exercises to do for each area. I am making this up as I go.... Thx for feedback. I do appreciate it!


Maybe that's what's wrong with my posture. I have a weak back also! 

Your workouts are incredible! How long are you at the gym? I envy your commitment to cardio. I need to find some love for it.

----------


## DCI

What a dumbass in the gym the guy with bench. 

Had something similar last night with a fool taking our plates

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Maybe that's what's wrong with my posture. I have a weak back also! Your workouts are incredible! How long are you at the gym? I envy your commitment to cardio. I need to find some love for it.


 Just don't do what I did and stop working chest. It is very weak now :/ 

I don't have 4 kids. Lol

I was at the gym for 2.5 hours when I did both weights and long cardio on same nite. Last nite I was there for 2 hours. I didn't have it in me to do any cardio/not even 15 or 20 min on incline treadmill. Today I didn't make it for cardio bc of work so i will go tomorrow and legs on Sunday, cardio only on Monday. Lift Tuesday, cardio Wednesday and Friday, lift Thursday. Off Saturday. It's a brutal schedule and I am hoping to find ways to decrease duration. It is very busy in my gym so I do spend some time waiting. I need to expand my lifts so that I am not waiting or maybe move leg day off a weekend since squat rack is normally open since everyone crowds on DB benches during the week. Cycle is my true love. Have u ever tried it???

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What a dumbass in the gym the guy with bench. Had something similar last night with a fool taking our plates


He wasn't ugly about it which made it better. But he didn't know how to respond when I said i couldn't have laid on bench if he was on it or near it when I started. His argument just fizzled. 

He was good about working in but he wasn't happy. He rather have it for hisself. Oh well. Hopefully he isn't a jerk next time.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Did I mention I am Very sore today. Triceps are screaming. Bis are sore. Chest is just a tad. New sides showing up and it has to be primo related. Hair getting greasy at roots. I can't go 4 or 5 days anymore. 2 or 3 and will require shampoo! I am going to try the dry shampoo at the roots and see if I can sneak an extra day!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

When I got home this evening I had several staring sessions with the mirror. 

It seems like my profile is changing in my stomach area. 

Things starting to look up. I am hopeful. 

I think it's the primo. That or the winny is starting to show now. I won't quit yet  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.BB

> When I got home this evening I had several staring sessions with the mirror. 
> 
> It seems like my profile is changing in my stomach area. 
> 
> Things starting to look up. I am hopeful. 
> 
> I think it's the primo. That or the winny is starting to show now. I won't quit yet


.... Or the lifting is increasing your metabolism  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> .... Or the lifting is increasing your metabolism


Maybe. Primo takes a while to show so maybe. Just can't imagine it would change that quickly. I've been eating about 1000 cal daily and I have not stepped on scale. 

60 min of intense stair master on agenda for today. I slept in so missed cycle class. :/

----------


## NACH3

> Maybe. Primo takes a while to show so maybe. Just can't imagine it would change that quickly. I've been eating about 1000 cal daily and I have not stepped on scale. 
> 
> 60 min of intense stair master on agenda for today. I slept in so missed cycle class. :/



That's how my body reacted once my diet and training took off.... You'd be surprised how quickly your body can adapt  :Smilie: 

Bad ass Girly, get it in!

----------


## bina

> Just don't do what I did and stop working chest. It is very weak now :/ I don't have 4 kids. Lol I was at the gym for 2.5 hours when I did both weights and long cardio on same nite. Last nite I was there for 2 hours. I didn't have it in me to do any cardio/not even 15 or 20 min on incline treadmill. Today I didn't make it for cardio bc of work so i will go tomorrow and legs on Sunday, cardio only on Monday. Lift Tuesday, cardio Wednesday and Friday, lift Thursday. Off Saturday. It's a brutal schedule and I am hoping to find ways to decrease duration. It is very busy in my gym so I do spend some time waiting. I need to expand my lifts so that I am not waiting or maybe move leg day off a weekend since squat rack is normally open since everyone crowds on DB benches during the week. Cycle is my true love. Have u ever tried it???


2.5 hours at the gym is...wow! That is awesome but you are right, I don't have that much time. I feel lucky when I have 1 hour and 20min. 

I've never tried cycling before. I have a friend that also likes it. It definitely looks like a lot of work. My gym offers a class so I may try it some time on a weekend. 

I find it so frustrating when I have to wait for equipment. Luckily it is not very busy in the morning at my gym since I'm there so early.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Oh yes. I got hooked on cycling 8 yrs ago. I  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  the classes. I schedule my evening around them. LoL. Let me know what u think. 

Btw instructor and instructor music selection can make a diff for some. I do have my favorites!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> That's how my body reacted once my diet and training took off.... You'd be surprised how quickly your body can adapt  Bad ass Girly, get it in!


 I hope to be the case. Another member commented on my 60 min stair master. I was a sweaty mess. Loved it! 

Legs tomorrow. It's my favorite workout other then shoulders. I like the way my shoulders pop  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Ladies. Good news!!! I used BED HEAD DIRTY SECRET dry shampoo on scalp to address the oily roots on AAS. It's a lucky charm. I am sure u can use any other brand and have similar results!! !

----------


## uhit

> Ladies. Good news!!! I used BED HEAD DIRTY SECRET dry shampoo on scalp to address the oily roots on AAS. It's a lucky charm. I am sure u can use any other brand and have similar results!! !


My sister naturally has oily roots and uses the very same product. Can defo vouch on her behalf. I imagine if she ever got into fitness and used AAS she'd need a bottle a day!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

It's great stuff. Very happy with results. I increase to 40 mg primo tomorrow And time for a little tanning action.  :Smilie: . Pinning MT2 and hitting the tanning salon. (Not my face). Hello summer!!!!

----------


## NACH3

> I hope to be the case. Another member commented on my 60 min stair master. I was a sweaty mess. Loved it! 
> 
> Legs tomorrow. It's my favorite workout other then shoulders. I like the way my shoulders pop


Getting your delts to pop is hard to do! That's awesome, Girly! She's baaaaaccckk  :Smilie: 

How are the sides of MT2

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Getting your delts to pop is hard to do! That's awesome, Girly! She's baaaaaccckk  How are the sides of MT2


I don't notice anything but gorgeous tan.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Legs. Each 4 sets of 25 rep except glut machine. calves. Only 20 rep. 

Pushed weights up by 5lbs on each except squats and hip thrusts up by 10. BC I could.

Warmup crunches. 
Squats. 
Sitting calves. 
Glut machine. 
Hip thrusts. 
Hip addiction 
Hip abduction. 
High leg lunges/deep lunges . No weights. This kicks my cardio into override.
Seated leg press 
30 min incline treadmill 
And a broken nail.  :Angry:

----------


## bina

> It's great stuff. Very happy with results. I increase to 40 mg primo tomorrow And time for a little tanning action. . Pinning MT2 and hitting the tanning salon. (Not my face). Hello summer!!!!


I didn't know you take MT2. I was looking at that. It sounds awesome. I'm so worried about skin cancer but I also want to tan because....I = pasty white girl.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You do have to go to tanning salon to activate. I got very dark within a week and half. I  :Heart:  mt2. Didn't impact my libido at all as reported by some members. 

http://forums.steroid.com/steroid-co...-ii-guide.html

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I posted this in the nutrition forum. Worth posting agains. 

2 reasons not seeing any results.


http://hiit-blog.dailyhiit.com/hiit-...ults-workouts/

----------


## Mr.BB

> Didn't impact my libido at all as reported by some members.


My gf has the same problem  :Frown:  ... although she loves MT2 too.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

55 minute FASTED cycle class  :Smilie:

----------


## DCI

> He wasn't ugly about it which made it better. But he didn't know how to respond when I said i couldn't have laid on bench if he was on it or near it when I started. His argument just fizzled. 
> 
> He was good about working in but he wasn't happy. He rather have it for hisself. Oh well. Hopefully he isn't a jerk next time.


Weirdo don't get why people can't just let people work in when they are the only ones there.

----------


## tarmyg

> I posted this in the nutrition forum. Worth posting agains. 
> 
> 2 reasons not seeing any results.
> 
> 2 Main Reasons You're Not Seeing Results From Your Workouts


This entry falls completly flat for me. I mean "_Muscle requires_ _about_ _an extra 50 calories a day to keep alive, so even with adding just ONE lb of muscle you burn an extra 1400 calories a month, or 16,800 a year  enough to keep off almost 5 lbs  by resting!_", that person must have ZERO knowledge whatsoever. I would not trust a word they say.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Weirdo don't get why people can't just let people work in when they are the only ones there.


I have been thinking about moving leg day to middle of week and arm day to weekend. Just to avoid the crowd at the DB rack. It's crazy after work.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> This entry falls completly flat for me. I mean "Muscle requires about an extra 50 calories a day to keep alive, so even with adding just ONE lb of muscle you burn an extra 1400 calories a month, or 16,800 a year  enough to keep off almost 5 lbs  by resting!", that person must have ZERO knowledge whatsoever. I would not trust a word they say.


I have responded quickly to weight training in past and having difficulty believing I can add muscle in such a short time but look different in the stomach. Probably a combo of diet and training. 

I decided to not weigh myself and switch to measurements. (This will make DCI happy  :Smilie:  ) that scale messes with my head too much. 

I did bump primo to 50mg today. There is nothing indicating should ramp up but seems like the right thing to do for sides. 

Pretty convinced the winny is fake. I am toying with idea of injectable winny. Altho not a fan on IM. SubQ is ok but don't think this is correct protocol for injectables other then hgh. :/

----------


## NACH3

> Weirdo don't get why people can't just let people work in when they are the only ones there.


Hate that... I can get my whole set done b4 they finish 1-2

----------


## Mr.BB

> Hate that... I can get my whole set done b4 they finish 1-2


Same for me... just yesterday arrived at the gym to do chest and back, a friend was there and was already doing upper chest, by the time I was finishing back with dumbell rows he was still doing flies for chest  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NACH3

> Same for me... just yesterday arrived at the gym to do chest and back, a friend was there and was already doing upper chest, by the time I was finishing back with dumbell rows he was still doing flies for chest


I know it's like wtf... I call some of the bigger guys out - there not that that strong pound for pound - in fact they're there not all that impressive if think about it it.... They notice too  :Smilie: 

Especially when you train harder and they know it... Lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I looked for the guy tonight. My plan was to compliment him on how well we were able to come to a peaceful and agreeable arrangement given the misunderstanding. He wasn't around. Next time.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

4 reps of 20 each 

Lat pull downs 
Rear delt flys
Mountain high rows
Roman Chair ( back very tight. Spasms after these. Very hurting) 
DB bent over pull ups (rhomboids)
Incline DB delts
Front DB raises 
Lateral extensions 
Overhead press 
30 min jog. 

I couldn't do anymore and barely finished the oH press. I had to pull off weight and reps. Total fail. My shoulders are definitely lacking.

----------


## NACH3

> 4 reps of 20 each 
> 
> Lat pull downs 
> Rear delt flys
> Mountain high rows
> Roman Chair ( back very tight. Spasms after these. Very hurting) 
> DB bent over pull ups (rhomboids)
> Incline DB delts
> Front DB raises 
> ...


Looking good(the weight sessions) glad your already seeing a difference!  :Smilie: 

winny(subQ) I'd imagine it's ok - just like w/anything else) maybe painful(I know IM Is) but just drink it(in inj form) samething - except the half life being 24hrs(inj) and about 9 for oral(as it passes through liver), or if gong subQ Judy try a lil .3ml(don't go over .6ml in any subQ shot) don't think you'd be worrying about this lol... But I'd drink it!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Looking good(the weight sessions) glad your already seeing a difference!  winny(subQ) I'd imagine it's ok - just like w/anything else) maybe painful(I know IM Is) but just drink it(in inj form) samething - except the half life being 24hrs(inj) and about 9 for oral(as it passes through liver), or if gong subQ Judy try a lil .3ml(don't go over .6ml in any subQ shot) don't think you'd be worrying about this lol... But I'd drink it!


Really. Drink or sublingual

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Can't do cardio as planned tonight. Work. Grrrrr. 

Still sore from Sunday legs. Body is fatigued. Will have to double up on weights and cardio. Not ideal.

----------


## DCI

If your feeling that fatigued maybe a rest day is in order you are really pushing yourself hard. 

I had to pull back cardio last night was completely drained from the weights and cardio sessions. Pulling back will help you recover faster and train better imo. 

But if its a good fatigued keep on going

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> If your feeling that fatigued maybe a rest day is in order you are really pushing yourself hard. I had to pull back cardio last night was completely drained from the weights and cardio sessions. Pulling back will help you recover faster and train better imo. But if its a good fatigued keep on going


I am pushing hard. Will reevaluate tomorrow but will do something.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weight up 2.4 lbs in past month according to doctor. I know some is water retention in legs; some also from no regular poo. ( I am not weighing myself anymore) 

Doc is good with 1000 vs the 800 daily cal and is thinking the reason I am sore is bc going into ketosis which I need to avoid. Also prescribed something to regulate bms. 

Changing up HRT for next few weeks as an experiment. I'm willing to give this a try provided no negative consequences.

----------


## NACH3

> Really. Drink or sublingual


Just drink...  :Smilie:  measure it out and swallow(that didn't dound right haha) but no need to put that shit under your tongue... Doesn't matter if it's inj(some do this on purpose) or get winny in oral liquid form(rare but have seen)... Your body will just metabolize it like it's an oral(9 hr hlf - passing through your liver)  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am going to trust but verify!!! Lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Took a few days off. 60 min cardio only session today  :Smilie:

----------


## BG

Rest up come back hard !

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Chest bi and tri day. 
4 sets x 25 rep
Warmup 100 crunches 
3 - 30 second planks
DB chest press
DB fly
DB inclined chest press
DB concentration curl. Only 15 reps here. 
Preached curls 
MT curls
Cable curl 
MT tricep extension
Tricep extension
Tri dips 
30 min elliptical

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Rest up come back hard !


Tri going to be stinging!  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> I am going to trust but verify!!! Lol


Of course!(verify) - 

I see your getting some idiars from the thread(Diary) on exercises... I'm on my pullback but still making gains... When I'm doing PURE HIT I like pressing then flies too, on my pullback I've been going for pre-exhaust flies cables etc then pressing(saves your joints  :Smilie:  as the weight is lessened b/c your chest is already done lol... But you could shorten your time w/weights by increasing intensity and rest - supperstting(say DB presses into flies)?! Just giving some more ideas  :Smilie:  

Way to go!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Of course!(verify) - I see your getting some idiars from the thread(Diary) on exercises... I'm on my pullback but still making gains... When I'm doing PURE HIT I like pressing then flies too, on my pullback I've been going for pre-exhaust flies cables etc then pressing(saves your joints  as the weight is lessened b/c your chest is already done lol... But you could shorten your time w/weights by increasing intensity and rest - supperstting(say DB presses into flies)?! Just giving some more ideas  Way to go!!!


Maybe I'll increase weight and lower reps. Mrs Marcus does light weight and high reps. 

Change in plans. I decided to stop the winny. I don't believe it to be real. 

Sooooo today I started var @ 10 mg and droppers primo to 40 mg. I will establish new cycle protocol this week.

----------


## NACH3

Nice.... I'd still stay in the 12-15rep range?! Or 10-15! Heavier weight(HIT) actually did put way more muscle on me and dropped 4-5% from start so it worked for me but we're talking LOW reps(4-8 on working set then drops to = 10-12reps total)...

I like the idea of adding var/were you getting sides at 50mgs of primo(I like the idea of longer cycles w/lower doses seems to fit the grand scheme of things!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Nice.... I'd still stay in the 12-15rep range?! Or 10-15! Heavier weight(HIT) actually did put way more muscle on me and dropped 4-5% from start so it worked for me but we're talking LOW reps(4-8 on working set then drops to = 10-12reps total)... I like the idea of adding var/were you getting sides at 50mgs of primo(I like the idea of longer cycles w/lower doses seems to fit the grand scheme of things!


Will implement lower reps tomorrow on leg day. Thank you for the support.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

60 min cycle class and day 2 of plank challenge. 

Food was very good today. Still have 2 meals to eat. Dinner and snack (post work out shake and low fat cottage cheese before bed). 



Water intake decent. Will finish with 108 oz.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am noticing a change in mirror. It's slight but my upper abs are leaning out a bit. I am excited. 

Last week noticed more vascularity in extremities. Veins all the way up the shins when working out. Even tho retaining some water. Just slight H2O.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Legs. Lower reps. Increased weight. 3 set 15rep 100 crunches 
Day 3 plank challenge 
Seated calf raises 
Standing calf 
Squats 
Edit. Forgot high leg lunges.  :Smilie: 
Abductor 
Adductor 
Glute press 
Sumo squats 
Angled leg press - especially challenging. Only 12 reps 3 sets V squat 30 min incline treadmill

----------


## DCI

Wow thats some list you really do hit a lot of volume there ggr

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Wow thats some list you really do hit a lot of volume there ggr


I am an animal!!!! I was sweating profusely. Sweat running don't my shins. Bubbles on my back. Glowing everywhere. 

Legs felt like jelly at the end. I noticed the increased weight!!!

----------


## bina

> I am an animal!!!! I was sweating profusely. Sweat running don't my shins. Bubbles on my back. Glowing everywhere. Legs felt like jelly at the end. I noticed the increased weight!!!


Sucks while you're doing it but don't you feel so accomplished when you're done?? I love the after feeling.  :Smilie:  way to go!!

----------


## NACH3

> Will implement lower reps tomorrow on leg day. Thank you for the support.


Always  :Smilie: 

Your doing awesome(maybe some kind of progress pics) the legs(w/heals)?! Lol 
I saw your post In Bina's log saying your veins are coming in on your quads etc?! F-in A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!  :Smilie:  and the primo is just kickin! Your gonna be an animal! Wtf - you are! Haha you hit some good ass volume(I love that feeling of being able to push out reps or more weight(for me)  :Smilie:  

You got this!

----------


## NACH3

> Sucks while you're doing it but don't you feel so accomplished when you're done?? I love the after feeling.  way to go!!


Nothing like it... Knowing you've left everything you had in that gym! Nothing but pure endorphins running through your veins!!!(& of course a lot of blood) lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Back

100 crunches 
Day 4 plank challenge. Increase to 3x40 sec
Seated row 
Mt high row
Lat pull down 
Pullover

One hour cycle class. Done.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Always  Your doing awesome(maybe some kind of progress pics) the legs(w/heals)?! Lol I saw your post In Bina's log saying your veins are coming in on your quads etc?! F-in A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!  and the primo is just kickin! Your gonna be an animal! Wtf - you are! Haha you hit some good ass volume(I love that feeling of being able to push out reps or more weight(for me)  You got this!


Hold it. Veins up to my knees. Not in quads....yet. 

I feel good. I am going to take measurements tomorrow. I hope to see some difference. 

Happy tho so far. I do think the primo is kicking in!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I measured this morning. Added 1/2 inch to my booty - yayyyy!!!! 

Other measurements are the same.  :Frown:

----------


## bina

> I measured this morning. Added 1/2 inch to my booty - yayyyy!!!! Other measurements are the same.


1/2in on your booty is awesome!!! Maybe your measurements are the same because you are gaining muscle and losing fat do it isn't changing inches wise.

----------


## NACH3

> Hold it. Veins up to my knees. Not in quads....yet. 
> 
> I feel good. I am going to take measurements tomorrow. I hope to see some difference. 
> 
> Happy tho so far. I do think the primo is kicking in!


Yup I'd say the primo is starting to kick!  :Smilie:  you feel more recovered from the w/o's yet? 

Build up that booty, Girly! Nothing better than a great ass w/a pair of legs(and strong core(boobs are just a plus lolol)  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yup I'd say the primo is starting to kick!  you feel more recovered from the w/o's yet? Build up that booty, Girly! Nothing better than a great ass w/a pair of legs(and strong core(boobs are just a plus lolol)


Yes the primo is kicking in. No noticeable hair loss yet however clit sensitivity has kicked in. 

Yes. I would have to say I am recovering quickly from workouts. I did legs on Tuesday and was only sore a tad on Wednesday. I did back yesterday and only feeling a little sore today. 

The core is really my only soft spot that is really starting to frustrate me.  :Madd:  I haven't lost any of my DDs. I am expecting this soon tho. Sigh!!!

----------


## DCI

Your core will take time in my own experience give it a another few weeks and you'll see a difference. I am the same core is always lacking but it is tightening up now quite well thankfully but has taken a long long time

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 1/2in on your booty is awesome!!! Maybe your measurements are the same because you are gaining muscle and losing fat do it isn't changing inches wise.


Yes. I am very very pleased. It's all ass too. Nothing extra on the hips. 

I would expect more inches off with more muscle eventually. Saymass gained LBM and lost size on her anavar cycle. She like you having great results. 

I am on HRT including estrogen following my premature hysterectomy bc of tumors. I spoke with dr about this and estrogen holds onto weight. He believes this is coming into play with not seeing drastic changes yet. 

A new female colleague commented on how tiny I looked earlier this week. I am crossing my toes that the size will start to come off soon!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Your core will take time in my own experience give it a another few weeks and you'll see a difference. I am the same core is always lacking but it is tightening up now quite well thankfully but has taken a long long time


How long? You've been at this a lot longer. I fear you have more patience then I. 

I lose in core last. Not first. Maddening!!!!

----------


## DCI

Not to sound like an ass but how long is a piece of string. I suppose my goals are slightly different to yours I want to slowly loose bf and keep as much muscle as I possibly can and am on 2500 cals cutting very slowly. 

For me personally its the last 6 months has changed a lot due to me really tightening up my diet and adding a reasonable amount of cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Not to sound like an ass but how long is a piece of string. I suppose my goals are slightly different to yours I want to slowly loose bf and keep as much muscle as I possibly can and am on 2500 cals cutting very slowly. For me personally its the last 6 months has changed a lot due to me really tightening up my diet and adding a reasonable amount of cardio


Nice analogy.  :Smilie: 

I need to be more patient. I need to find me some good winny too.  :LOL:

----------


## DCI

> Nice analogy. 
> 
> I need to be more patient. I need to find me some good winny too.


This is a long winding road with many bumps and challenges theres no real short cut unless you want to live like a hermit and do nothing ha

----------


## NACH3

Regarding primo etc... Lots of talk while I wrote lol

It will no doubt - wait til like wk 7-8 for that primo then it's all great... The LBM will start showing(in my experience w/primo - wks 6-12 is when I grew & shredded then really just shredded after - I so wish I had my diet in check w/that compound  lol - im wondering how the anavar will react w/it?! Some slim down but others bulk right? Keep reps up like below and if your already seeing results the gsins are gonna start coming  :Wink: 

I will add if your not as sore(the day after) increase intensity and weight and stay in the 20-25(fighting for those last 5 - dying out on 24-25 it's like us failure haha)rep range as that's very conducive to your goals  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am 3 week into the primo with V10 P40. 

An experienced woman suggested I stack var with primo, her favorite cycle. 
Wk1 V10 split
Wk2 V20 split
Wk3 V30 split 
Wk4 V30 split
Wk5 V30 split P10
Wk6 V30 split P20
Wk7- Wk11 V30 split P30
Wk12 V30 split P20
Wk13 V30 split P10
Wk14 V20 split
Wk15 V20 split
Wk16 V10 split

Everything I read is her Hollywood stack is heavy on var for females. She claims to be on 30mg Var ED!

----------


## NACH3

Just keep a close eye on sides(as you already know) but if it starts to get a lil different just back off to the dose you can handle  :Smilie:  

Looks fun tho  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Out of town last weekend. Too much food and wine/no gyming 

It's over. Gonna finish cycle strong. 

Still dosing at 10 var/40 primo! No sides!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Just keep a close eye on sides(as you already know) but if it starts to get a lil different just back off to the dose you can handle  Looks fun tho


I haven't decided to run this. Seems too high on var for my liking.

----------


## bina

> Out of town last weekend. Too much food and wine/no gyming It's over. Gonna finish cycle strong. Still dosing at 10 var/40 primo! No sides!


Happens to everyone. I hope you had fun out of town and enjoyed the time off your body was probably ready for it! 

Now time to refocus and detox back into the heAlthy eating. How long do you have left on your cycle?

----------


## NACH3

> I haven't decided to run this. Seems too high on var for my liking.


Yeah 30mgs is High... After hearing BIB explain it to the guys wife who wants to run it double her first dose was! 

How's everything coming along?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yeah 30mgs is High... After hearing BIB explain it to the guys wife who wants to run it double her first dose was! How's everything coming along?


Did biceps and hour of cycle. Water retention is high from too many carbs, wine, desserts and no workouts since Thursday. Weekend was fun but too much.  :Smilie: . I had a wine and food hangover. :P
I feel better already but going to increase cardio this week.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Happens to everyone. I hope you had fun out of town and enjoyed the time off your body was probably ready for it! Now time to refocus and detox back into the heAlthy eating. How long do you have left on your cycle?


My corrupted cycle. I am only 3 weeks into primo. I have time. Going to run 12 weeks depending on sides.  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Did biceps and hour of cycle. Water retention is high from too many carbs, wine, desserts and no workouts since Thursday. Weekend was fun but too much. . I had a wine and food hangover. :P
> I feel better already but going to increase cardio this week.


Good to be back  :Smilie:  yes you have plenty of time w/a 12 wk cycle just tighten up throughout or it's a waste(ya know) you/I want the best thing for you... Your good just buckle down and you'll be fine  :Wink:  it's just starting to kick in

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good to be back  yes you have plenty of time w/a 12 wk cycle just tighten up throughout or it's a waste(ya know) you/I want the best thing for you... Your good just buckle down and you'll be fine  it's just starting to kick in


a tan will help too!!!!  :Happybunch:

----------


## NACH3

> a tan will help too!!!!


Sure would I need to get my ass out in the sun more(but I know any day my job will switch to outdoor I'll be black lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sure would I need to get my ass out in the sun more(but I know any day my job will switch to outdoor I'll be black lol


I just started the MT2 and jumped in tanning bed. I am a bit tender today but I like it! I tan quickly too  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> I just started the MT2 and jumped in tanning bed. I am a bit tender today but I like it! I tan quickly too


Me too! Just usually burn once(never put anything on  :Frown: ) but I get very dark as well  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Me too! Just usually burn once(never put anything on ) but I get very dark as well


I do too. I am noticeably darker today already. 

I skipped my workout tonight. My body is still recovering from my wild weekend ways....

I haven't gotten but 5 hours ea the last 3 nites. I am going to bed early. No post whoring for me tonite!

----------


## NACH3

> I do too. I am noticeably darker today already. 
> 
> I skipped my workout tonight. My body is still recovering from my wild weekend ways....
> 
> I haven't gotten but 5 hours ea the last 3 nites. I am going to bed early. No post whoring for me tonite!


I hear ya... Been getting enough sleep(but may have to bleed), gotta get BW done in a lil bit but gonna donate - always better than not to... Also have some other things going on that maybe contributing... 

Have a good night(just watching the game - NBA finals)  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I hear ya... Been getting enough sleep(but may have to bleed), gotta get BW done in a lil bit but gonna donate - always better than not to... Also have some other things going on that maybe contributing... Have a good night(just watching the game - NBA finals)


How's your blood letting going? No passing out on me!!!

----------


## NACH3

> How's your blood letting going? No passing out on me!!!


Well I have all my supplies... Or a prescription to get a therapeutic draw - I haven't found someone not to queasy on watching me lol - may need to go to donate first and find someone I can trust! W/out them passing out lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slight dosing adjustment. 20 Var split am :Stick Out Tongue: m and 30 primo not 40. 

I am not having any sides but I never planned to run primo at 50 mg when I purchased so I would run out before I like. 

Been a tough week on training front. Will finish out the week with only 3 sessions by squeezing in one after work today and another tomorrow.

----------


## NACH3

> Slight dosing adjustment. 20 Var split amm and 30 primo not 40. 
> 
> I am not having any sides but I never planned to run primo at 50 mg when I purchased so I would run out before I like. 
> 
> Been a tough week on training front. Will finish out the week with only 3 sessions by squeezing in one after work today and another tomorrow.


That could work very well! How's the water retention in the extremeties?? You could add a diuretic?!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Chest bi tri 

DB flys
DB chest press 
Pec fly
Incline chest 
Vertical press 
Free motion chest press
Free motion seated arm curl 
Mt bicep curl 
Concentration curl
OH triceps 
Seated dip
Tri extension. 

1 hour cycle.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Forgot to add each set 20 reps. 4 sets

100 crunches. Day 5 plank challenge. 3 planks 45 sec each.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> That could work very well! How's the water retention in the extremeties?? You could add a diuretic?!


It's been hot and humid and I feel like a sponge. I have prescription diuretic but prefer to sweat it out during cardio. I do notice the water retention when I miss a few days of cardio like this past week. It's not soooo bad. 

The other issue during these hooter months is I may not be drinking enuff water. I think we need to add a few more glasses due to heat and evaporation. This week I noticed urine is darker and more poignant so if I take diuretic I become more dehydrated. 

I just left some puddles on the floor (well I do swab them up). I drank 7 glasses of water since I walked in the gym about 2.5 hrs ago.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Heart:  



I am sore today and I luv that feeling. Even my lower abs are feeling it. 

The mirror is showing slight changes in tummy. Slight improvement. Almost looks "tighter". I will never have a tiny tummy as my genetics are prone to this fat deposit but something is happening. 

I increased my daily calories from 1000 to 1200 but I am not weighing. Clothes feel same so I am not running around like my hair is on fire.

Cardio only day on the agenda for later this afternoon.

----------


## bina

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157615"/> I am sore today and I luv that feeling. Even my lower abs are feeling it. The mirror is showing slight changes in tummy. Slight improvement. Almost looks "tighter". I will never have a tiny tummy as my genetics are prone to this fat deposit but something is happening. I increased my daily calories from 1000 to 1200 but I am not weighing. Clothes feel same so I am not running around like my hair is on fire. Cardio only day on the agenda for later this afternoon.


That is fantastic. It is all about the change! Even the smallest changes can still be so motivating. I love the picture. Now I want a shirt that says it. About to order one.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> That is fantastic. It is all about the change! Even the smallest changes can still be so motivating. I love the picture. Now I want a shirt that says it. About to order one.


There's shirts on line!!!! 

I am cleaning my place and periodically lifting up my shirt to view my abs. LoL I have been tanning on MT2 and hope it's not just the tan :/ whatever it is it is very motivating!!! I haven't a bad thing to eat all day! 

I recommend hitting a cut hard so that members see results quicker. When I am cutting and nothing happens I get frustrated and then start to do stupid stuff like eat crap I shouldn't and lookup cosmetic surgeons, view Lipo before and after, buy additional supplements that prove to never work! 

Bina/other ladies. What week did u start to notice change?

----------


## bina

> There's shirts on line!!!! I am cleaning my place and periodically lifting up my shirt to view my abs. LoL I have been tanning on MT2 and hope it's not just the tan :/ whatever it is it is very motivating!!! I haven't a bad thing to eat all day! I recommend hitting a cut hard so that members see results quicker. When I am cutting and nothing happens I get frustrated and then start to do stupid stuff like eat crap I shouldn't and lookup cosmetic surgeons, view Lipo before and after, buy additional supplements that prove to never work! Bina/other ladies. What week did u start to notice change?


Shirts with saying on them are my favorite! I don't think I saw a good amount of change until after 6 weeks. It seemed like it was really slow at first but once the progress started it kept going quickly. I've been on it almost 10 weeks now and in the last week I have had more comments regarding muscle definition than I have ever had before.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Shirts with saying on them are my favorite! I don't think I saw a good amount of change until after 6 weeks. It seemed like it was really slow at first but once the progress started it kept going quickly. I've been on it almost 10 weeks now and in the last week I have had more comments regarding muscle definition than I have ever had before.


Shirts with messages are very popular now!!! I like that one with the barbells.  :Smilie:  not some little pink 1 freaking lb weight. LoL

Ok. 6 weeks is good to know. I ran var once before but I didn't have my diet nailed and I didn't lift so it was a waste! 

I've been on primo for 4 weeks. And var for 2 weeks. I also changed one other thing about 2 weeks ago that could be coming into play. I decreased my HRT. I have been in estrogen and test replacement. Higher estrogen then testosterone . I have switched to EOD and now to E2D and moving to E3D to eventually eliminate.
Every once in awhile I take a pill because I feel sides coming back. My doc said this HRT meds could be a barrier to weight loss. Makes sense

Or as Mr BB said maybe my metabolism is changing!?!?!?!

I took pics of the "offending member" when I started. On May 25 and now again today. and yes there has been a change. DCI always reminds me to take pics for myself!!!! So glad I snapped a few photos.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Leg day 15 reps for 3 sets. Increased weights. 

100 crunches
Day 6 plank challenge. 3 @ 45 sec
Seated calf raises
Standing calf raises 
High knee low lung on bench
Squats 
Glute machine. 4 sets 
V squat
Angles let press 
Adductor 
Abductor 
Kneeling leg curl 3 at 12 reps. These are killers. 

No cardio today. No time.  :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Edit. All at 4 sets except noted.

----------


## itsmybody

> Edit. All at 4 sets except noted.


Hey Lady! So still devouring all of this info and really enjoy your log....almost as quickly as eating cause the var makes me feel like I'm starving! You truly are an inspiration and think I will start a log today. Scared but feedback would be great as honestly if anyone else is new and consistently feeling as lost as I have been it's important to help them. This can be some scary stuff!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey Lady! So still devouring all of this info and really enjoy your log....almost as quickly as eating cause the var makes me feel like I'm starving! You truly are an inspiration and think I will start a log today. Scared but feedback would be great as honestly if anyone else is new and consistently feeling as lost as I have been it's important to help them. This can be some scary stuff!!!!


Hmmm. I have read that var (and primo) caused increased appetite. I have had this to a lesser extent. I do have prescription appetite suppressant but haven't leaned on them since increased calories from 800. I also have phen - its an amazing compound completely eradicating thoughts of food. It works by signaling flight or fight. When in this mode we don't think about food. 

My food issues are mostly in evening after workouts. I think I will change my strategy and take suppressant before the workout to see if it helps after workout is complete. 

Start a log. Pay it forward!  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Hey Lady! So still devouring all of this info and really enjoy your log....almost as quickly as eating cause the var makes me feel like I'm starving! You truly are an inspiration and think I will start a log today. Scared but feedback would be great as honestly if anyone else is new and consistently feeling as lost as I have been it's important to help them. This can be some scary stuff!!!!


Please do start a log... It's great to see a group of women logging their cycles! They're are plenty of knowledgeable Men/and great knowledgeable females as well here... We will help w/anything we possibly can!  :Smilie: 

Girly, have you increased the weights yet(on other BPs) yet, or I'd that coming this wk?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Girly, have you increased the weights yet(on other BPs) yet, or I'd that coming this wk?


Yes I increased my weights yesterday and decreased reps. Kept sets at 4 with some minor exceptions. 

I am very sore today from legs yesterday. I feel everything including abs and back plus the expected glutes, calves, quads. I needed to make that change bc was getting stagnate.  :Smilie:  

Today. 
Day 8 of plank challenge. 60 seconds 3 reps 
60 minutes cycle 

Var 20 split dose / 30 primo 
No sides except sensitivity. Hair roots slightly more oily. Since bumped down from 50 mg primo less problems with oily hair.

----------


## itsmybody

> Hmmm. I have read that var (and primo) caused increased appetite. I have had this to a lesser extent. I do have prescription appetite suppressant but haven't leaned on them since increased calories from 800. I also have phen - its an amazing compound completely eradicating thoughts of food. It works by signaling flight or fight. When in this mode we don't think about food. My food issues are mostly in evening after workouts. I think I will change my strategy and take suppressant before the workout to see if it helps after workout is complete. Start a log. Pay it forward!


Hmmmm....haven't tried phen...lucky you to have it. Not sure how it will affect you in the evenings? Sleeping more than 3 hours without waking up (starving to death as usual go figure) is a constant issue here. Please post if it keeps you up. That would be awesome if it doesn't.

Started the log so now you are welcome to check it out. Think when I shredded out I went too far but live and learn. There was all kinds of crazy body stuff going on. Fascinating to watch what our bodies are capable of! 

Also thank you for posting your workouts. Things get so stagnant sometimes and it's nice to spice it all up and keep it interesting. Greatly appreciated! 

Still completely shocked that you are able to do 800 calories. You go with that determination...seriously impressive self control there. Wow!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hmmmm....haven't tried phen...lucky you to have it. Not sure how it will affect you in the evenings? Sleeping more than 3 hours without waking up (starving to death as usual go figure) is a constant issue here. Please post if it keeps you up. That would be awesome if it doesn't. Started the log so now you are welcome to check it out. Think when I shredded out I went too far but live and learn. There was all kinds of crazy body stuff going on. Fascinating to watch what our bodies are capable of! Also thank you for posting your workouts. Things get so stagnant sometimes and it's nice to spice it all up and keep it interesting. Greatly appreciated! Still completely shocked that you are able to do 800 calories. You go with that determination...seriously impressive self control there. Wow!!!


My phen is 30mg. I cut in half and take no later then 1030. I literally do not think about eating until 730 after my workouts. It will keep u awake if take too much or too late in day. I do not take even 5 days a week. At most 3 per week bc it loses its potency over time. I like to use one day over weekend since I seen more vulnerable to eat when I am home. 

Obese patients get prescriptions. It's regulated. After 3 or 4 months they must come off and many report rebound bc they haven't learned how to deal with hunger (behavior modification). I was lucky to find real phen. It is often faked or under dosed. I know it it real bc it was tested in a lab.  :Smilie:  

I am newer to lifting, trying to shed my cardio bunny ways so I consider myself a novice. I read your training with interest. I highly recommend Marcus diary and I think you would absolutely get more out of it then me bc of your powerlifting. They talk about slow and fast twitch muscles and how to work them and they train differently but I still learn.  :Smilie: . It's turned into a group log and they very much respect women posting there. It's in the lounge. 

I worked my way down to that 800 level and still wasn't loosing. I started a cut 1600 cal, lost 40 lbs and had to lower cal to 1400 then to 1350 then to 1200, 1000 and lastly 800. I over trained, suffered from exhaustion and had injuries leading to surgery. I still wasn't losing anything. It was like my body held onto all the fat stores and I learned some lessons the hard way. I got down to 18% BF but couldn't push anything else off despite the lowered calories. Very frustrating. :evil: :evil: :evil: 

As u know I did increase cal and gained 2.5 lbs. I recently added another 100 - 200. I feel soooooo much better. Today I haven't eaten much but I did a refeed yesterday so still feel sated. 

Now. Let me find your log!!!

----------


## itsmybody

Wow thanks...you know so much already...def don't consider you super new but also understand all to well how overwhelming all of this info can be to us. Still in awe with that determination and diet. Major applause to you!!!

----------


## NACH3

> Yes I increased my weights yesterday and decreased reps. Kept sets at 4 with some minor exceptions. 
> 
> I am very sore today from legs yesterday. I feel everything including abs and back plus the expected glutes, calves, quads. I needed to make that change bc was getting stagnate.  
> 
> Today. 
> Day 8 of plank challenge. 60 seconds 3 reps 
> 60 minutes cycle 
> 
> Var 20 split dose / 30 primo 
> No sides except sensitivity. Hair roots slightly more oily. Since bumped down from 50 mg primo less problems with oily hair.


Sounds great, Girly! 

Yes, increasing rep range/or weight will defo make anything stagnant - not anymore lol - sometimes just a lil tweak will give you an advantage - whatever it may be(goal oriented) - 

Like seeing all these logs, and different approaches  :Wink:  - glad your sides subsided(but the sensitivity(I'm sure your not complaining) lol - and that dose your at will yield great results(as your doing) 

Keep killin Girly...

----------


## itsmybody

Change is good! Thank you for posting as it's a good reminder to not get complacent...may increase weight again too. Lately I have been really concentrating on keeping to basic moves, concentrating on form and really squeezing. How often do you change things up?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sounds great, Girly! Yes, increasing rep range/or weight will defo make anything stagnant - not anymore lol - sometimes just a lil tweak will give you an advantage - whatever it may be(goal oriented) - Like seeing all these logs, and different approaches  - glad your sides subsided(but the sensitivity(I'm sure your not complaining) lol - and that dose your at will yield great results(as your doing) Keep killin Girly...


I am still sore from leg day. Lower Back is very unhappy. Took a diuretic this morning and lost a ton of water.

An hour of cardio and will train shoulders tomorrow. Not at my normal gym so see how it goes.  :Smilie:  

Food was sparse after taking 15mg phen. 1/2 c low fat cottage cheese, quest bar and salad with egg, blackened chicken, blue cheese. And a diet dr pepper. 

I am looking to add the ephedrine, caffeine and yohimbine hcl. Just have to hunt me up some ephedrine, caffeine and yohimbine hcl.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Change is good! Thank you for posting as it's a good reminder to not get complacent...may increase weight again too. Lately I have been really concentrating on keeping to basic moves, concentrating on form and really squeezing. How often do you change things up?


I need to change more often after experiencing DOMS 2 days after legs. I am going to add more cables. There aren't kettle bells (or balls lol) at my gym. I may have to buy one. Or get out my TRX suspension set and give that a whirl to switch this up a bit more.  :Smilie:

----------


## itsmybody

> I am still sore from leg day. Lower Back is very unhappy. Took a diuretic this morning and lost a ton of water. An hour of cardio and will train shoulders tomorrow. Not at my normal gym so see how it goes.  Food was sparse after taking 15mg phen. 1/2 c low fat cottage cheese, quest bar and salad with egg, blackened chicken, blue cheese. And a diet dr pepper. I am looking to add the ephedrine, caffeine and yohimbine hcl. Just have to hunt me up some ephedrine, caffeine and yohimbine hcl.


Lmbo at the end of this post...with you hunting up some ephedrine, caffeine and yohimbine hcl...thanks, needed the chuckle. What diuretic did you use? I have not ever used one but believe me when I say I'm holding water...looks like I have permanent chipmunk cheeks! Look, I'm all about the butt being bigger, higher and rounder but the bubble face is not a good look!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lmbo at the end of this post...with you hunting up some ephedrine, caffeine and yohimbine hcl...thanks, needed the chuckle. What diuretic did you use? I have not ever used one but believe me when I say I'm holding water...looks like I have permanent chipmunk cheeks! Look, I'm all about the butt being bigger, higher and rounder but the bubble face is not a good look!


I don't have that info at the moment but will have to get back with you later this week. It's a prescription that I purchased on a trip across the border where you and I can walk in and buy prescription meds without prescription for a lot less then sell in the land of good and plenty. 

I can see the veins in my hands and lower legs again. I never have gotten this bubble face look. I couldn't drive 36 min without stopping along the way.

----------


## bina

You go up into Canada? 

I took a 30mg amphetamine pill the other day. Is that the same thing as ephedrine? All I know was I really like the feeling it gave and thought that could be a issue of getting addicted. LoL

----------


## bina

I want to look up the ECA stack that's spoken about on here. I need to decide what I want to do in a couple weeks when I go off var. I thought this may be a good start.

----------


## itsmybody

> I want to look up the ECA stack that's spoken about on here. I need to decide what I want to do in a couple weeks when I go off var. I thought this may be a good start.


20 years ago...yes I am that old...they used to sell an ECA stack at a nutrition store near my college campus. I used to take it before finals...from what I remember it kept me up to study all night long along with everyone else I knew that took it as well. I believe they later discontinued it and I was bummed. It def worked better than coffee and energy drinks didn't exist back in those dinosaur days  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I have read very good results for fat loss on this stack. I am so doing it!

----------


## zempey

You can only get ephedrine legally in 8mg pills up here in Canada. It used to be legal but like everything, the dumb ruined it for us.

Girly, I would be careful with using a diuretic and lifting hard and heavy, it will dry out your joints and add more wear and tear, not to mention the other effects on the heart, etc.

I am going to hunt down some yohimbine hcl for my wife, I will take it as well, and do the stack. I used to do the eca stack back in the day, it worked well, but by the end of the day I was totally spent.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You can only get ephedrine legally in 8mg pills up here in Canada. It used to be legal but like everything, the dumb ruined it for us. Girly, I would be careful with using a diuretic and lifting hard and heavy, it will dry out your joints and add more wear and tear, not to mention the other effects on the heart, etc. I am going to hunt down some yohimbine hcl for my wife, I will take it as well, and do the stack. I used to do the eca stack back in the day, it worked well, but by the end of the day I was totally spent.


Thanks for the info and your concern. The dumb ruined it in U.S. As well. Depending on state, are limited to dose and quantity with driver license. I found a place online selling ephedrine but purchases are limited and have to upload drivers license. This stuff is a little pricey. Not hgh pricey. Lol 

I did experience some cramping in calf and even a back spasm last night. This morning I feel better. Look better. The veins are back out in shins and up to the elbow. I missed those little guys. LoL 

I won't be lifting heavy (like leg day) tonight. Just free weights for chest bi and tri. I may even throw in some shoulders.  :Smilie:  I won't be taking another diuretic today neither. I was tugging some extra water with cycle and humidity. 

My lower back feels strained from Sunday leg day. A wee niggle as the Irish say. I need to stretch more!!!!

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks for the info and your concern. The dumb ruined it in U.S. As well. Depending on state, are limited to dose and quantity with driver license. I found a place online selling ephedrine but purchases are limited and have to upload drivers license. This stuff is a little pricey. Not hgh pricey. Lol 
> 
> I did experience some cramping in calf and even a back spasm last night. This morning I feel better. Look better. The veins are back out in shins and up to the elbow. I missed those little guys. LoL 
> 
> I won't be lifting heavy (like leg day) tonight. Just free weights for chest bi and tri. I may even throw in some shoulders.  I won't be taking another diuretic today neither. I was tugging some extra water with cycle and humidity. 
> 
> My lower back feels strained from Sunday leg day. *A wee niggle as the Irish say. I need to stretch more!!!!*




Lmfao... Hahaha

Veins coming along - they'll just get better over time... If you find ephedrine(let me know please  :Smilie:  

@Bina - Amphetamine pills aren't ephedrine(same concept - both stimulants - good ones) but you ADHD meds(aderrall/vivvance) are all amphetamine salts class 3 drugs(prescription) thinking about getting again but I did take too much and it helped give me a seizure  :Frown: . I would like to try this ECA stack when I go on my test/deca /drol cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lmfao... Hahaha Veins coming along - they'll just get better over time... If you find ephedrine(let me know please  @Bina - Amphetamine pills aren't ephedrine(same concept - both stimulants - good ones) but you ADHD meds(aderrall/vivvance) are all amphetamine salts class 3 drugs(prescription) thinking about getting again but I did take too much and it helped give me a seizure . I would like to try this ECA stack when I go on my test/deca /drol cycle


Will do. 

Looky here ladies and gent. An alternative from drew. See his post a few minutes ago about the same time I was batting my long eye lashes. 

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...ght-speed.html

----------


## GirlyGymRat

.......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ......


 More testing.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Test complete. LoL

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Lmbo at the end of this post...with you hunting up some ephedrine, caffeine and yohimbine hcl...thanks, needed the chuckle. What diuretic did you use? I have not ever used one but believe me when I say I'm holding water...looks like I have permanent chipmunk cheeks! Look, I'm all about the butt being bigger, higher and rounder but the bubble face is not a good look!


The diuretic I have is LASIX ( furosemide) in 20 mg tablets. It is a loop diuretic and very strong. It needs to be respected. I purchased this. There are a lot of warnings that apply to its usage.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You go up into Canada? I took a 30mg amphetamine pill the other day. Is that the same thing as ephedrine? All I know was I really like the feeling it gave and thought that could be a issue of getting addicted. LoL


Mexico  :Smilie:  

I missed this the other day. 20mg is the max dosage!!!

----------


## Mp859

> Mexico  I missed this the other day. 20mg is the max dosage!!!


Mexico pharmacies are full of bunk nowadays.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Mexico pharmacies are full of bunk nowadays.


Luckily I haven't had that experience with this particular purchase.

----------


## itsmybody

> Luckily I haven't had that experience with this particular purchase.


Y'all aren't fair....either it's time to move or start traveling more!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I did not have a good last week. Travel puts me off my game. Work is super busy and skipped 3 workouts bc working overtime. 

I am ordering the revised ecy stack ingredients and will start by mid to late week. I am pulling together my plans for next two cycles and ordering. I always like to have my gear in place before I start. 

Still running 20 mg var and 30 mg primo. 

Only side I seem to have is my hands are getting numb at night. It wakes me up and think it has more to do with side sleeping then aas since not a typical side.

----------


## NACH3

My hands and arms go numb all the time(I do have lots of nerve damage tho) wish it was the side from GH  :Frown:

----------


## bignath4607

> My hands and arms go numb all the time(I do have lots of nerve damage tho) wish it was the side from GH


Glad it aint just me that gets thisi though sommat was really wrong with me 

Ggr hope your still in love with the game and keeping stocked up is a good idea as you never know when theres gonna be a shortage of the good stuff

----------


## GirlyGymRat

The numb hands started since on cycle. Every night. Oh well. I'll take this side over others.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat



----------


## NACH3

> 



truth!!! :Smilie:

----------


## Mp859

> The numb hands started since on cycle. Every night. Oh well. I'll take this side over others.


 My wife gets the same thing. Her blood pressure is perfect and she doesn't retain water. Idk exactly what causes it.

----------


## itsmybody

> My wife gets the same thing. Her blood pressure is perfect and she doesn't retain water. Idk exactly what causes it.


Hmmm....is it just numbness or do they lock up too? Last cycle mine locked up at night, especially the right one.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Just numb for me but I didn't have this issue before cycle. Only when ran hgh. And now. :/

1 hour cardio. Sweat sweat sweat. The instructor said I really sweat a lot after class. I did. Been very hot and very humid. Water retention has been noticeably worst when not working out regularly.

----------


## itsmybody

> Just numb for me but I didn't have this issue before cycle. Only when ran hgh. And now. :/ 1 hour cardio. Sweat sweat sweat. The instructor said I really sweat a lot after class. I did. Been very hot and very humid. Water retention has been noticeably worst when not working out regularly.


Thanks for sharing bout the numbness. I hear ya on water retention. Heat indexes where I live last week were 114-116...humidity, no wind and hot as hell!!! Keep pushing that water and even considering starting cardio again just to get the water out!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks for sharing bout the numbness. I hear ya on water retention. Heat indexes where I live last week were 114-116...humidity, no wind and hot as hell!!! Keep pushing that water and even considering starting cardio again just to get the water out!


Intense cardio gets rid of my water better then the water pill.  :Smilie:

----------


## itsmybody

> Intense cardio gets rid of my water better then the water pill.


Couldn't agree more there. Guess that means more food too. Heaven forbid  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Couldn't agree more there. Guess that means more food too. Heaven forbid


Lol - eating is the hardest part for me(b/c I have to eat 7-8 meals just to maintain) more to grow! It's tough! Lol

----------


## itsmybody

> Lol - eating is the hardest part for me(b/c I have to eat 7-8 meals just to maintain) more to grow! It's tough! Lol


Seriously hear what your saying. Currently at 7 times a day...once in middle of the night...can not make it through the night without waking up starving! Oh well...it may be a pain in the you know what but things are growing so it's working. If it's not broken, don't fix it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I planned to do shoulders and back. But left my sneakers and ear buds somewhere else. I did a spinning class instead. I didn't eat or drink much before working out. (Dannon yogurt 2x protein and a quest bar) 

I took my second var on empty stomach after some excederine migraine and chased with pre work out coffee. I threw up in my mouth or maybe acid reflux but nastiness. I am belching now. Feel sick on stomach. 

think the var on empty stomach is less than ideal. 

I am going eat something kind and gentle. Maybe protein shake. After the acid reducer pill takes effect.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

And my boobs are getting smaller.

----------


## itsmybody

> And my boobs are getting smaller.


That's a good thing...they get in my way! I welcome the reduced size with open arms. Less is more!!!!

----------


## Mr.BB

> I planned to do shoulders and back. But left my sneakers and ear buds somewhere else. I did a spinning class instead. I didn't eat or drink much before working out. (*Dannon yogurt 2x protein and a quest bar*) 
> 
> I took my second var on empty stomach after some excederine migraine and chased with pre work out coffee. I threw up in my mouth or maybe acid reflux but nastiness. I am belching now. Feel sick on stomach. 
> 
> think the var on empty stomach is less than ideal. 
> 
> I am going eat something kind and gentle. Maybe protein shake. After the acid reducer pill takes effect.


Do you actually eat real unprocessed food every now and then???  :Hmmmm:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Do you actually eat real unprocessed food every now and then???


I do. I had 2 scrambled eggs for breakfast. A salad with grilled chicken for lunch. I haven't eaten dinner yet. Have steelhead trout waiting for me in a plastic container. I had grilled shrimp and brown rice for dinner last night. I can't remember lunch but this whole month has been a blur tbh. I did post about the balance I am seeking at this time. I don't post everything I eat everyday so it's not a balanced picture for you. 

Actually I picked up this bad habit of protein shakes and bars since I joined this site. I am in much better shape, the best in my life since I joined, so big picture is more compelling story. 

Can I do better. absolutely. Can I do worst. Absolutely. The protein quest bars are becoming a bit more frequent then even I like. 

My body is responding nicely to this cycle. I am absolutely thrilled with the progress so far and not looking forward to its end.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Do you actually eat real unprocessed food every now and then???


I also have to add that this was one of my worst days ever. I didn't drink a protein shake. I did eat food after the acid pills settled my tummy. I was too tired to get out the blender. I think I had chicken. It was either fish or chicken. I eat very little red meat.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.BB

> I also have to add that this was one of my worst days ever. I didn't drink a protein shake. I did eat food after the acid pills settled my tummy. I was too tired to get out the blender. I think I had chicken. It was either fish or chicken. I eat very little red meat.


Nice to hear you are happy with your results  :Smilie: 

Good job GGR!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Nice to hear you are happy with your results  Good job GGR!!!


I'm not done yet.  :Smilie:  

I appreciate your post the other day. I have started relying on quest bars when my work gets intense. They are just quicker and convenient. I spoke to my doctor about these bars and he said the carbs (sugar alcohols) count. 

I ran the macros on bombshell fitness diet which only includes ONLY ONE scoop of protein just before bed. It's a traditional approach eat every 2-3 hours. I am not sure how to adjust myfitnesspal to cooked vs uncooked so I just plugged and chugged. 1600 cal and following split. 



Of course this is combined with intense lifting and cardio which members pay a hefty signing fee and monthly membership. :P site notes females will initially gain weight and takes about one month until metabolism increases and body stabilizes and body recomposition starts. 

I know I cannot eat every 2-3 hours at work. I barely get to eat lunch. I take a few bites and run to next agenda item and is not accepted to eat in meetings where I work. 

Eating is the foundation. It's messing with my cycle right now but still getting some results just not as much as I could.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sides update. Still running 20 mg var split dose 30 mg primo.

- Bothered by things that I wouldn't think twice about. I have to consciously remind myself it's not worth a response. 
- More peach fuzz facial hair
- Sour vagina odor ( just started in last 2 weeks - possibly related to high humidity) 
- clit sensitivity 
- skin slightly more oily but not excessively 
- a few breakouts
- water retention periodically also trends with high humidity and missing cardio and or workouts

No hair loss. I am thrilled bc primo side is known for this. Could be bc I am running 20mg less of primo subbed by var?!!!!??! Idk???

----------


## DCI

Some for lack of a better word interesting sides there ggr hopefully someone with more knowledge than me can helpm

----------


## Mp859

> Sides update. Still running 20 mg var split dose 30 mg primo. - Bothered by things that I wouldn't think twice about. I have to consciously remind myself it's not worth a response. - More peach fuzz facial hair - Sour vagina odor ( just started in last 2 weeks - possibly related to high humidity) - clit sensitivity - skin slightly more oily but not excessively - a few breakouts - water retention periodically also trends with high humidity and missing cardio and or workouts No hair loss. I am thrilled bc primo side is known for this. Could be bc I am running 20mg less of primo subbed by var?!!!!??! Idk???


 To be honest with you, your var dose is to high. My wife is 130 lbs and in prep right now.
She takes only 10mg a day var. split am/pm. And 50mg a week primo. If you are getting sides I honestly think you need to come off and rethink your approach.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> To be honest with you, your var dose is to high. My wife is 130 lbs and in prep right now. She takes only 10mg a day var. split am/pm. And 50mg a week primo. If you are getting sides I honestly think you need to come off and rethink your approach.



Nonsense

----------


## Mp859

> Nonsense


You could say nonsense all you want.

The sides speak for themselves.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> To be honest with you, your var dose is to high. My wife is 130 lbs and in prep right now. She takes only 10mg a day var. split am/pm. And 50mg a week primo. If you are getting sides I honestly think you need to come off and rethink your approach.


Thanks for your concern. I am not taking 50mg of primo acetate now; only 30 mg now. I was for a short duration that I tried 50mg and I do appreciate that I did because I could feel the difference between too much and just right.

Primo acetate minimal dosage for females is 50mg daily. I am not taking the injectable primo. Oral primo is dosed differently then injectable. Men would never consider taking oral primo because of price. It's just too expensive for the amount needed by men.

Has your wife ever taken primo? I am curious because I find the primo giving better results then var.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Some for lack of a better word interesting sides there ggr hopefully someone with more knowledge than me can helpm


There's nothing unusual about my side except the sour vaginal smelling thing. My google ninja skills worked to find other women can experience this side. There's a newbie female posted this same concern in welcome ladies thread. I think it has to do with the extreme humidity. The girls cycling with this side all cycled during warmer climates.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Calm down everyone! I do not have a mini dick!!!!

----------


## Mp859

> Thanks for your concern. I am not taking 50mg of primo acetate now; only 30 mg now. I was for a short duration that I tried 50mg and I do appreciate that I did because I could feel the difference between too much and just right. Primo acetate minimal dosage for females is 50mg daily. I am not taking the injectable primo. Oral primo is dosed differently then injectable. Men would never consider taking oral primo because of price. It's just too expensive for the amount needed by men. Has your wife ever taken primo? I am curious because I find the primo giving better results then var.


Yes she has/is running primo depot at 50mg a week.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes she has/is running primo depot at 50mg a week.


 What else is she running? Edit. Also what week of her cycle is she in?

----------


## Mp859

> What else is she running? Edit. Also what week of her cycle is she in?


 10mg var. t4/t3. And a small dose ai. Remember this is for contest prep though. She is 8 weeks out. 

In the off season she runs one injectable and one oral. 8 weeks on at a time. You can pm me if you have anything specific you would like to know.

----------


## DCI

> There's nothing unusual about my side except the sour vaginal smelling thing. My google ninja skills worked to find other women can experience this side. There's a newbie female posted this same concern in welcome ladies thread. I think it has to do with the extreme humidity. The girls cycling with this side all cycled during warmer climates.


Didn't mean to offend by my post just never knew personally that these could be the sides is all. This thread is educating me also hence me saying someone more experience will be able to advise you better. 

It is great to hear you are happy with the progress you are making

----------


## itsmybody

> Sides update. Still running 20 mg var split dose 30 mg primo. - Bothered by things that I wouldn't think twice about. I have to consciously remind myself it's not worth a response. - More peach fuzz facial hair - Sour vagina odor ( just started in last 2 weeks - possibly related to high humidity) - clit sensitivity - skin slightly more oily but not excessively - a few breakouts - water retention periodically also trends with high humidity and missing cardio and or workouts No hair loss. I am thrilled bc primo side is known for this. Could be bc I am running 20mg less of primo subbed by var?!!!!??! Idk???


Hey...totally forgot about the diff va j j scent... That happened the very first cycle to me within a week...I quickly remedied it with a one dose monistat and started taking 3 showers per day versus 1. Fixed it immediately and hasn't been an issue. I read this can be caused by var as well and I have stuck w/ 5mg/day for each cycle minus the last (4th cycle) which was 10mg. Back to the 5mg/day on this cycle for reasons we already discussed. Don't be alarmed and take comfort that you are not alone.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Didn't mean to offend by my post just never knew personally that these could be the sides is all. This thread is educating me also hence me saying someone more experience will be able to advise you better. It is great to hear you are happy with the progress you are making


 Oh hon, you didn't offend me. There's no point putting up a cycle and not discuss the bad with the good.  :Smilie:  

I think you are a classy guy to not offer advise. Too many well intentioned men offer cycle advise based only on their own experiences...perhaps you saw the treads of girls taking tren and voice changed - the one girl was a vocalist. 

Yeast infection is a common side. In a previous cycle I had a yeast infection within a week but this time was the odor was so delayed I did become a bit alarmed until I found others reporting same.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey...totally forgot about the diff va j j scent... That happened the very first cycle to me within a week...I quickly remedied it with a one dose monistat and started taking 3 showers per day versus 1. Fixed it immediately and hasn't been an issue. I read this can be caused by var as well and I have stuck w/ 5mg/day for each cycle minus the last (4th cycle) which was 10mg. Back to the 5mg/day on this cycle for reasons we already discussed. Don't be alarmed and take comfort that you are not alone.


I am going to buy baby wipes or something for midday. Hopefully that helps.  :Smilie:

----------


## itsmybody

> I am going to buy baby wipes or something for midday. Hopefully that helps.


I'm certain it will. During my first cycle I was doing 2 gym sessions per day, so showered after both. Also was bartending in a high volume bar which was kind of like 8 hour steady state cardio sessions hence the third shower. Just be certain to keep everything clean and dry down there and you should have no worries.

----------


## DCI

> Oh hon, you didn't offend me. There's no point putting up a cycle and not discuss the bad with the good.  
> 
> I think you are a classy guy to not offer advise. Too many well intentioned men offer cycle advise based only on their own experiences...perhaps you saw the treads of girls taking tren and voice changed - the one girl was a vocalist. 
> 
> Yeast infection is a common side. In a previous cycle I had a yeast infection within a week but this time was the odor was so delayed I did become a bit alarmed until I found others reporting same.


No hassle at all you know me I'll only advise if I feel l know the subject well enough personally. 

Even I know tren and the likes are no go areas to any women who wants to stay a woman. 

Cycling for ye is a lot more involved than us men ha.

----------


## NACH3

I get oily skin w/var/primo/test... Not bad breakouts just a few on the face(which I hate immensely) - hope everything calms down - glad your happy(& it's not over yet) - I also remedied that w/more showers(2-3 day) 

Just watch these sides(the ones down south) -

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I get oily skin w/var/primo/test... Not bad breakouts just a few on the face(which I hate immensely) - hope everything calms down - glad your happy(& it's not over yet) - I also remedied that w/more showers(2-3 day) Just watch these sides(the ones down south) -


I don't do pimples well. I "passed out"after working a double shift - no makeup removal and I am now have 2 staring back at me. My bad! 

Although I sometimes wish I was a man, I really have no need for mini penis.  :Smilie: .

----------


## itsmybody

> I don't do pimples well. I "passed out"after working a double shift - no makeup removal and I am now have 2 staring back at me. My bad! Although I sometimes wish I was a man, I really have no need for mini penis. .


Mini wee wee....baaaaaa haaaaaa haaaaaa  :Smilie:  nope, no thank you!

----------


## bina

> I don't do pimples well. I "passed out"after working a double shift - no makeup removal and I am now have 2 staring back at me. My bad! Although I sometimes wish I was a man, I really have no need for mini penis. .


I had a few pimples here and there on my cycle also. The stuff from origins you recommended helped a lot.

----------


## bina

> Mexico  I missed this the other day. 20mg is the max dosage!!!


It's a ADD script from the dr.  :Smilie:

----------


## bina

> Sides update. Still running 20 mg var split dose 30 mg primo. - Bothered by things that I wouldn't think twice about. I have to consciously remind myself it's not worth a response. - More peach fuzz facial hair - Sour vagina odor ( just started in last 2 weeks - possibly related to high humidity) - clit sensitivity - skin slightly more oily but not excessively - a few breakouts - water retention periodically also trends with high humidity and missing cardio and or workouts No hair loss. I am thrilled bc primo side is known for this. Could be bc I am running 20mg less of primo subbed by var?!!!!??! Idk???


Do you take a probiotic? They have some in the refrigerator section at the supplement stores that are specifically for the lady area. My doctor recommended I use one. I started using ones from Costco that were cheaper instead  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Do you take a probiotic? They have some in the refrigerator section at the supplement stores that are specifically for the lady area. My doctor recommended I use one. I started using ones from Costco that were cheaper instead


I did buy a probiotic. It kinda helps but kinda caused gas bubbles too. :/ the refrigerated probiotics are supposed to be best but expensive. I purchased on and under impressed. 

The best probiotic I have EVER used is made from kefir grains and animal milk. It ferments overnight in cupboard, drained and grains placed back onto glass container with 2% or whole milk and ferment again. No refrigeration therefore Kefir is an acquired taste. It balances you out. If too runny or no poo to just right. It takes time to drain the kefir and gently stir and drain and repeat....time is something i do not have at this time bc of yob. 

Cancer patients take this during chemo and after treatment to help create the healthy bacteria in gut. It really works. I may need to buy some new grains on Amazon. They grow. Never put down sink. They will grow into a blockage that cannot rid.  :Smilie: . In garbage or give to neighbors. I can give u a website link if interested in learning more.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Life took a turn. I haven't lifted consistently for a week and half. Trail ran and calfs cramped; couldn't finish the planned 6 miles. Had to walk back to car. #unhappy

I should able to get back lifting a day or so but evaluating to discontinue or stay course for the fee weeks I have left. #decisonsdecisons

----------


## itsmybody

:/ think it's in the air...your day wasn't a waste though cause you did do something  :Smilie:  try to keep that cup half full lady  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

It has been rough month. A blur.....sometimes I just want to move to Montana and find me a private mountain and cabin and a pair of Birkenstocks. .................................................. ...............................................no stilettos! .................................................. ................................,,,,,,,,.......... .............bwahahahahahhahaha

----------


## itsmybody

Understand that. As pretty as sparkle shoes are they can be very uncomfortable. Sometimes a big change is good...need a mountain mate? Willing to split that sucker 50:50 with ya!

----------


## zempey

I vote for heels, birkenstocks are so not hot.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Understand that. As pretty as sparkle shoes are they can be very uncomfortable. Sometimes a big change is good...need a mountain mate? Willing to split that sucker 50:50 with ya!


I love my heels. I have a new pair of sparkle yellow box flip flops. I do like them. Bling is understated.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I vote for heels, birkenstocks are so not hot.


Birkenstocks are FUGLY!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Still pondering if I am going to end this cycle a tad early. Need to find time to lift. Too much work. This time of the year is like tax season is for accountants. 

On brighter note. Staring ECY stack today.

----------


## NACH3

The refrigerated probiotics are the best  :Smilie: . Worked much much better and easier on the stomach...(in my experience)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Forgot to add. My daisy Dukes are fitting better. Still tight but not as super uncomfortable and at same weight. 

This makes me very happy - it's body recomp time!

----------


## itsmybody

> Forgot to add. My daisy Dukes are fitting better. Still tight but not as super uncomfortable and at same weight. This makes me very happy - it's body recomp time!


BOOM BOOTIE BOOM! La la la la la!!!!!

----------


## Mr.BB

> Forgot to add. My daisy Dukes are fitting better. Still tight but not as super uncomfortable and at same weight. 
> 
> This makes me very happy - it's body recomp time!


What is a daisy duke? maybe a pic would help  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> BOOM BOOTIE BOOM! La la la la la!!!!!


Hahahhaha!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What is a daisy duke? maybe a pic would help


You funny. LoL. 

I took one dosage ECY stack as trial run. I am calling it "mommy's little helper" lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## itsmybody

> You funny. LoL. I took one dosage ECY stack as trial run. I am calling it "mommy's little helper" lol


Now I want some too!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Now I want some too!!!!!


 you don't need it!!! It's for fatties. LoL. I hope it works.

----------


## itsmybody

> you don't need it!!! It's for fatties. LoL. I hope it works.


Hey, no discriminating! Remember...last month was a bad one and now scared of pics on tuesday when this jaunt is over...plus who needs Starbucks when we can get that, this b*tty loves caffeine and can not afford all this food plus Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey, no discriminating! Remember...last month was a bad one and now scared of pics on tuesday when this jaunt is over...plus who needs Starbucks when we can get that, this b*tty loves caffeine and can not afford all this food plus Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts!


Here's a thread with more info.  :Wink:  I am happy to pay it forward. 

http://forums.steroid.com/competitiv...yohimbine.html

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Status update time. Lots to share. 

Weight down slightly more then 3 pounds in as many days coinciding with the introduction of ECY stack. Here's the link.  :Smilie: 

http://forums.steroid.com/competitiv...yohimbine.html

Worked arms yesterday and a regular approached me chatting up that he's noticed I've been lifting weights more blah blah blah. I was pressed for time and he kept asking me if I needed his help. Ummmm no. I'm good. LoL. I almost cold cocked him when he insisted I flex. Not the asking but when he grabbed ahold of my triceps and said...you don't have "arm flaps".  :Angry:  i don't like to be touched by strangers. He invaded my personal space. It could be a cultural dynamic in play here but I was not happy. Not cool. 

After workout I went to one of those warehouse markets. The place was crowded pre holiday and those demos created a jam. A women in a scooter pushed her way to the pan fried greasy kielbasas cutting me off. She did not need a taste of that kielbasa! And she was in a scooter. 2 strikes. She then cut me off a second time as she makes a semi circle back into traffic as the other old and fat ppl were waiting to eat greasy meat. I had to take a few breathes. :evil: 

So yes I am feeling a bit more agitated. Also been under a bit of stress. This is not helping. I remind myself to not react. 

Down a tad over 3 lbs in 3 days after starting ECY. I am also not sleeping as well. My eating has been low in last few days as well. So it's working. LoL 

measurements. Stomach is down 2 inches. Chest down 1. Thigh is down 3/4 of inch. Above knee down 1/2 in. ( I haven't measured since mid May.) My upper abs were showing more about 2 weeks ago, now more on the sides as well. 

Took personal pics. Tummy continues to lean out. This makes me very very happy.  :Big Grin: 

No more water retention with lower humidity. 

Nail growing quicker. Also having more cuticle issues. My little Korean nail tech said I need to drink more water.  :Smilie: 

Hair oily. 2 days and can't go more. Use the dry shampoo to squeeze out another day. 

Face oily and a couple breakouts their as well. Manageable. I may get some oil blotters. 

Makeup is moving all around. setting spray is helping. I had to buy different eye liner. The gel pencil was sliding everywhere. Raccoon eyes :/ at work no less. :/

The sour smelling vag isn't sour any more.  :Smilie:  I haven't been working out as much and humidity isn't as terrible.

I am at 20mg split var and 30mg primo and 8 weeks in on these compounds. 

My thyroid may be impaired so I plan to start backing off the var now. Then start ramping down primo. This was suggested by experienced female cycler. She doesn't do equal time on / equal time off. I will be taking a break. 

I had my thyroid checked before and after I ran a t3/Clen cycle last year. Normal. Had BW in October. Normal but seems something may have changed since been struggling to loose even with severe calorie restricting. I have been taking temp last 3 days as suggested by Mike XXL and basal temp is lower indicating I could have hypothyroidism thus explaining no weight loss. I had BW taken last week but not sure if doc ordered thyroid. If not will have him pull more when I see him next.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

One few other points I neglected to mention. 

My starting weight to today's weight is same but I look different. Tighter. More definition. I am taking up less space  :Smilie:  I increased calories from start of cycle to end by 200 - 400 calories daily. 

I retained a lot of water on super humid days. I used a diuretic only twice preferring to use cardio only days to pull out the sweat. Some at gym did notice I was sweating profusely. I did have some cramping from diuretic. I was using Lasix. Use with care!!!! 

Test your gear. This winny cycle was awesome. LoL 

I was lifting more frequently and heavier. Doing less cardio. And now taking up less space now. Hmmmmm. Wished I started lifting 5 years ago. Those group fitness classes with 10 pound weights aren't a wise use of time. I don't think u can do make a mistake lifting unless have bad form. Just make adjustments along the way. I don't have anyone helping me so I appreciate all of you. I read Marcus diary and Somedays just lifted different ppl workouts or part of their workouts. Mrs Marcus routines were a great start for me.  :Clap:  

Those who helped me know who u r. Thank you.  :Lips:

----------


## itsmybody

> One few other points I neglected to mention. My starting weight to today's weight is same but I look different. Tighter. More definition. I am taking up less space  I increased calories from start of cycle to end by 200 - 400 calories daily. I retained a lot of water on super humid days. I used a diuretic only twice preferring to use cardio only days to pull out the sweat. Some at gym did notice I was sweating profusely. I did have some cramping from diuretic. I was using Lasix. Use with care!!!! Test your gear. This winny cycle was awesome. LoL I was lifting more frequently and heavier. Doing less cardio. And now taking up less space now. Hmmmmm. Wished I started lifting 5 years ago. Those group fitness classes with 10 pound weights aren't a wise use of time. I don't think u can do make a mistake lifting unless have bad form. Just make adjustments along the way. I don't have anyone helping me so I appreciate all of you. I read Marcus diary and Somedays just lifted different ppl workouts or part of their workouts. Mrs Marcus routines were a great start for me.  Those who helped me know who u r. Thank you.


Wow! GO YOU!!!! Congrats on all your dedication to keep going even when faced with all the extra stuff...too many give up when things get tough and you dig those sparkle shoes in even deeper. Much respect and much much much happiness for your results. Keep it going lady cause it's when we struggle the most in anything we do we make positive changes. 

Also thank you for being so detailed. Your updates are always jam packed with helpful info for newbies like me and the rest of us. Very appreciated Sister!!!!

----------


## DCI

Great to hear ggr. In my experience minimal cardio and more weights are always a winning combo

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Great to hear ggr. In my experience minimal cardio and more weights are always a winning combo


Yeah but the gyms here don't promote that. Group classes packed with females. Not this girly anymore!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Wow! GO YOU!!!! Congrats on all your dedication to keep going even when faced with all the extra stuff...too many give up when things get tough and you dig those sparkle shoes in even deeper. Much respect and much much much happiness for your results. Keep it going lady cause it's when we struggle the most in anything we do we make positive changes. Also thank you for being so detailed. Your updates are always jam packed with helpful info for newbies like me and the rest of us. Very appreciated Sister!!!!


Girly is not a quitter, although it has been frustrating at times. Quitting is easy. 

I am not done!!! Excited for the changes yet to come.  :Smilie:

----------


## itsmybody

> Girly is not a quitter, although it has been frustrating at times. Quitting is easy. I am not done!!! Excited for the changes yet to come.


Especially since your not trapped in group classes! Watch out!!!!! More weights and less cardio, SWEET SPOT TO BE IN!

----------


## DCI

> Yeah but the gyms here don't promote that. Group classes packed with females. Not this girly anymore!!!!


Because those classes are a cash cow for them and easy money. Which is annoying because it gives women a skew view on what is good for them. 

I'm glad you have seen the light with regards min cardio and more condense weight sessions. Its what I've always done and you have seen where I came from

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Because those classes are a cash cow for them and easy money. Which is annoying because it gives women a skew view on what is good for them. I'm glad you have seen the light with regards min cardio and more condense weight sessions. Its what I've always done and you have seen where I came from


I still am going to do my cycle class on cardio only days but will lift lift lift and lift. I haven't been to a group exercise class in a few months. My buddies keep asking me when I am coming back. I make no promises. 

I think those classes exist bc club is Perpetuating the myth that group exercise is a workout. 

Yoga. I need to find time for yoga classes. Helps with my tight spots.

----------


## DCI

> I still am going to do my cycle class on cardio only days but will lift lift lift and lift. I haven't been to a group exercise class in a few months. My buddies keep asking me when I am coming back. I make no promises. 
> 
> I think those classes exist bc club is Perpetuating the myth that group exercise is a workout. 
> 
> Yoga. I need to find time for yoga classes. Helps with my tight spots.


Fair point on that group classes are a percieved workout they aren't as you say. They are just for people to be social and say to their other friends oh i was cycling blah blah blah last night and tell them how great it is etc. 

Yoga is meant to be very good but like you dont have enough hrs in the day. 

It is great to hear you have figured out about lifting being the main aspect of the whole exercise world.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ true about the social aspect. I had a group of ladies I would see at one club bc we where on the same class schedule. That gym had barbells and I racked weights. I liked that class. 

They shut down an corporate gym came it. Nothing over 10lbs. That's not a workout. 

I am outgoing person but the gym is my sanctuary. I workout the stress and have solved world peace in a good leg day.  :Smilie:

----------


## DCI

Lol agreed on using the gym as a stress reliever I do it everytime I am in there ha. 

Ah thabkfully we havent been ruined yet by coorperate gyms

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Having to make adjustment to ECY stack. It's got me jacked up/wired.

----------


## itsmybody

> Having to make adjustment to ECY stack. It's got me jacked up/wired.


Powerful stuff. I have read that is the effect often. Please keep us posted on how the changes go.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Powerful stuff. I have read that is the effect often. Please keep us posted on how the changes go.


I updated the other thread. Twirling like a ballerina and dropping weight and no appetite.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Another half pound down.,.. Dropped var today. 30 mg primo and ECY stack. Adjusting ephedrine down to 18.75 mg 25 is too much. One dose. Slept! Yayyyy!!!!

----------


## NACH3

> Another half pound down.,.. Dropped var today. 30 mg primo and ECY stack. Adjusting ephedrine down to 18.75 mg 25 is too much. One dose. Slept! Yayyyy!!!!


Wow, sounds very successful Girly! I'm happy for you  :Smilie:  - you can show us those pics  :Wink/Grin: 

And regarding the spin/light weighted HIIT classes - they really don't do shit w/out doing a weight regimen(my ex was in much better shape b4 she started those things(she used to be in the gym moving weight) and the opposite happened(she wanted to lean out - she blew up) lol j/k - but defo got bigger - weights and low intensity cardio(or higher depending on goals) but seems to be the best for me aswell! Also of course they're going to promote those classes - $$$ - but I do like spin lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Wow, sounds very successful Girly! I'm happy for you  - you can show us those pics  And regarding the spin/light weighted HIIT classes - they really don't do shit w/out doing a weight regimen(my ex was in much better shape b4 she started those things(she used to be in the gym moving weight) and the opposite happened(she wanted to lean out - she blew up) lol j/k - but defo got bigger - weights and low intensity cardio(or higher depending on goals) but seems to be the best for me aswell! Also of course they're going to promote those classes - $$$ - but I do like spin lol


If any consultation massage therapist noticed my evil tummy is smaller and my back, arms and legs are leaner. Not thinner. He worked on me about a month ago. 

Gym Thursday. I hope I hope I hope.

----------


## NACH3

> If any consultation massage therapist noticed my evil tummy is smaller and my back, arms and legs are leaner. Not thinner. He worked on me about a month ago. 
> 
> Gym Thursday. I hope I hope I hope.


It's always great to hear it from the people ho don't see you all the time(or better when they do it's even better b/c they see you ed  :Smilie:  great work, Girly! How much longer are you on?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It's always great to hear it from the people ho don't see you all the time(or better when they do it's even better b/c they see you ed  great work, Girly! How much longer are you on?


I decided to cut off early bc stress at work and not gyming regular. I was 8 weeks in on var and primo. Plus a 3 weeks on whatever that winny was. Lol. 

No more var now. only 20 mg primo today and 10 tomorrow. Done 

I am not feeling any crash. Going to do a liver detox. All natural ingredients. I ran liver support but need to flush out the filter.  :Smilie:  

Ppl noticed.i am down a dress size. That huge for me. Still dropping. Vein bulging in hands, lower arms to the elbow when rested. Veins to knees. Lean out in biceps calf, basically every where. The only place I am losing is my booty. That's cuz I haven't worked my butt. It will come back as soon as squat and hip thrust for a few weeks. 

Thanks for your support.  :Smilie:

----------


## itsmybody

> I decided to cut off early bc stress at work and not gyming regular. I was 8 weeks in on var and primo. Plus a 3 weeks on whatever that winny was. Lol. No more var now. only 20 mg primo today and 10 tomorrow. Done I am not feeling any crash. Going to do a liver detox. All natural ingredients. I ran liver support but need to flush out the filter.  Ppl noticed.i am down a dress size. That huge for me. Still dropping. Vein bulging in hands, lower arms to the elbow when rested. Veins to knees. Lean out in biceps calf, basically every where. The only place I am losing is my booty. That's cuz I haven't worked my butt. It will come back as soon as squat and hip thrust for a few weeks. Thanks for your support.


All good stuff and all this vascularity means we can go fishing together...I like to call those hard earned veins worms :Smilie: 
As for bootie loss...yikes!!!! Noooo that's the hardest thing to get....sounds like yours comes back just fine though. Keep it up Girly!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weight loss has stabilized. And today is 10mg of primo and official end of cycle.

My skin and hair isn't oily anymore and not agitated. Therefore increasing the ECY back to 2 doses.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> All good stuff and all this vascularity means we can go fishing together...I like to call those hard earned veins worms As for bootie loss...yikes!!!! Noooo that's the hardest thing to get....sounds like yours comes back just fine though. Keep it up Girly!


I've always lacking in booty. 

I have considered sucking the fat out of tummy and transferring to more desirable location...but it's fat!!! Who wants fat a$$!??! Firm a$$ yes! 

I need to get in the gym. Later today!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

So this is what the inside of a gym looks like! I did back and bi. And then hour of cycle and pumped out a lot of water. 

Weight has stabilized. Feeling awesome but do seem to have a slight headache. I think it is eye strain from too much computer and work. 

Continuing with ECY. I cannot take 2nd dosage too late as has me wired and then can't sleep.  :Smilie: 

Ran into a gal haven't seen in a few months at gym this morning. She said I looked really good and lost weight.  :Heart:  she's the honest type!

----------


## itsmybody

That song from the late 70's early 80's sitcom is stuck in my head now 'welcome back Carter...welcome back'. Glad you were able to get a good session in. Back and bis is a favorite combo.

Sorry bout the headache...don't you know work interferes with goals? Get your priorities straight :Wink: 

Hmmmm. Stablized weight...so many ways that can go. This last cycle was brutal for that...wasn't sure what was going on...looks like your still making big progress though cause you have mentioned clothes fitting differently and you have people noticing a difference. Kudos to you Girly!!! 

Thank you for the water challenge post...really starting to think that 2gal/day is making all the difference with post cycle sides. Time will tell. 
I really appreciate all of your help and knowledge. You truly are a lifesaver!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yes. Thankyou. IMB! I feel back with the living!!!

That job had taken a front seat and I am kicking it to the rear where it belongs. 

Update on weight. 

Been using the Daisy Dukes for gauge. Slipped them on and loose....and noticed a change. Dragged out the scale (now hidden in a closet) and down another 3 lbs. 

I am pinching myself!!!!!

----------


## Mr.BB

I'm still hoping for that daisy dukes pic  :Smilie: 

Glad you feel good  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm still hoping for that daisy dukes pic  Glad you feel good


I've made this mental note a few posts back!  :Smilie:

----------


## itsmybody

Hmmmm. Maybe it's time to invest in some new daisy dukes and hit the town for some r&r. You deserve it. Work stress plus still getting results=reward time :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Yes. Thankyou. IMB! I feel back with the living!!!
> 
> That job had taken a front seat and I am kicking it to the rear where it belongs. 
> 
> Update on weight. 
> 
> Been using the Daisy Dukes for gauge. Slipped them on and loose....and noticed a change. Dragged out the scale (now hidden in a closet) and down another 3 lbs. 
> 
> I *am pinching myself!!!!!*


*

*

That's a good pinch!  :Wink/Grin: 

Well done! Yes the scale is in the closet... That's great, if I wasn't gaining I'd have already thrown out the door  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> That's a good pinch!  Well done! Yes the scale is in the closet... That's great, if I wasn't gaining I'd have already thrown out the door


All of a sudden that scale is my new best friend. LoL. 

In 6 pounds, will be back down to a respectable look. Bikini acceptable.

----------


## itsmybody

New Bikini is in order...an extra special one!!!! There's your reward Sister!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> New Bikini is in order...an extra special one!!!! There's your reward Sister!


 I want to wait till down a tad more!  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks to all the members for your support and guidance. I am down 8 lbs on the scale but look like no deterioration in lean muscle and even some improvement. 

I have no negative sides during taper or in the days after. 

I ran a var only cycle previously at 10 mg split dose and had very little/no noticeable results. I feel a primo only cycle would be more beneficial to me in the future. 

I am fitting into clothes that fit me at 5 lbs less 4 years ago. I know that lifting weights is responsible for the body recomposition. The reason I know this is because I didn't start lifting until a year or so ago.  :Wink/Grin: 

Cardio has a place but it is over rated. Get yourself some gloves and start throwing around some weights  :Smilie: . You won't get huge!

----------


## jolter604

Awesome, ty you for taking the time to log and share your success.

----------


## itsmybody

You know I'm over the top excited for you! Now we get to do it all over again soon with a tweek here and there! Can't wait to continue this with you and def appreciate all of your hard work!!!

GO GET YOUR NEW WORKOUT CLOTHES! You def earned them!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Awesome, ty you for taking the time to log and share your success.



You're welcome. It's important for women to share experiences since hormones come into play. Unpredictable is the one word I would select to describe female AAS cycles.

----------


## itsmybody

> You're welcome. It's important for women to share experiences since hormones come into play. Unpredictable is the one word I would select to describe female AAS cycles.


Unpredictable is the understatement. Am I alone or do you sometimes just shake your head at the unexpected things that occur as a result of these manipulations? It's mind boggling. So happy you are on this forum. You are Priceless Lady!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You know I'm over the top excited for you! Now we get to do it all over again soon with a tweek here and there! Can't wait to continue this with you and def appreciate all of your hard work!!! GO GET YOUR NEW WORKOUT CLOTHES! You def earned them!!!!!


I am down another pound on the ECY stack soooooo I went shopping.  :Big Grin: 

I purchased a pair of workout pants that will never see a workout. Ordered cashmere blend color blocked black and grey poncho. Next stop shoes. Will be looking for something similar to # 4 since going for a "biker" inspired look.



I have the perfect purse!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Unpredictable is the understatement. Am I alone or do you sometimes just shake your head at the unexpected things that occur as a result of these manipulations? It's mind boggling. So happy you are on this forum. You are Priceless Lady!


Awhhh. It's a good community here!!! You found the right place to plug in. I noticed more a responsible approach to new members although the q&a section is tough bc soooo many ppl want to jump into gear without fear for consequences.

----------


## itsmybody

> I am down another pound on the ECY stack soooooo I went shopping.  I purchased a pair of workout pants that will never see a workout. Ordered cashmere blend color blocked black and grey poncho. Next stop shoes. Will be looking for something similar to # 4 since going for a "biker" inspired look. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158176"/> I have the perfect purse!!!


Yes yes yes!!! #4....just enough hardware but not too much and it will bring the entire look together. Have always been a firm believer that shoes truly make the outfit POP!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

This ECY stack is the bomb. Down another 2.5 pounds.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 


Since ending my var and primo, down 10 lbs. only 5 - 10 more to go. 

My shoulders and arms are leaner /cut. Quads starting to show more separation. Stomach is deflating. I am not consuming much food. But lean chic, almonds, berries, avocado and eggs. occasional piece of dark cacao. My calories are low but not hungry and not working out at the moment. 

That last part will be changing soon  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> This ECY stack is the bomb. Down another 2.5 pounds.   
> 
> 
> Since ending my var and primo, down 10 lbs. only 5 - 10 more to go. 
> 
> My shoulders and arms are leaner /cut. Quads starting to show more separation. Stomach is deflating. I am not consuming much food. But lean chic, almonds, berries, avocado and eggs. occasional piece of dark cacao. My calories are low but not hungry and not working out at the moment. 
> 
> That last part will be changing soon


Awesome to see/hear that this ECY stack is that good! I've heard Drew Z I believe, use this as well?! 

Well done, Girly - nice to see/hear your success!

----------


## itsmybody

Very excited for you! Wow...even not working out you are dropping....looks like your nutrition is on point!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Awesome to see/hear that this ECY stack is that good! I've heard Drew Z I believe, use this as well?! Well done, Girly - nice to see/hear your success!


Drew was running slightly different and expressing interest in ECY. 

My doc really wants me to stop stressing about the scale and a hard time believing my weight. The benes of lean muscle. Lift lift lift.

----------


## thisgirllifts

an awesome read  :Smilie:  thank you for taking the time to log your experiences!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ gave me a reason to update.  :Smilie: 

Down 3 pounds since 7/24 update with ECY. Diet is tight, calories are low, not been to gym. Trying to fix the no gym. Overall I am 8 lbs away from a milestone goal weight.  :Smilie:  

I am very pleased with the var primo cycle and the stack. I plan to run ECY stack 6 or 8 weeks on and 2 off until I can properly cycle while training.

----------


## DCI

Great to read GGR and you are cutting back the cardio too. Too many women do too much of that and not enough of weights which is more efficient of burning cals imo.

----------


## itsmybody

Hate when life gets in the way and cramps gym time but check you out! Diet on point through it all. Go you!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hate when life gets in the way and cramps gym time but check you out! Diet on point through it all. Go you!


Thanks. I feel good about current stats!!!

----------


## itsmybody

Ok, it's time!!!! Mind over matter and MISSION POSSIBLE!!!!! I truly respect your knowledge and input so gonna throw this out there...you know the history so here it is....I'm ready to graduate to a combo. Want to take this entire fall/winter to maintain upper body and focus on bringing up the wheels. So that being said....primo? It seems like a solid combo especially since it's an oral. What do you think? It's so confusing with all the options. Def want to go for more size, not so much leanness. Again, you know so much more than me so your advice is not taken lightly what so ever. Swear these sticks will comply!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ok, it's time!!!! Mind over matter and MISSION POSSIBLE!!!!! I truly respect your knowledge and input so gonna throw this out there...you know the history so here it is....I'm ready to graduate to a combo. Want to take this entire fall/winter to maintain upper body and focus on bringing up the wheels. So that being said....primo? It seems like a solid combo especially since it's an oral. What do you think? It's so confusing with all the options. Def want to go for more size, not so much leanness. Again, you know so much more than me so your advice is not taken lightly what so ever. Swear these sticks will comply!


Well I am not an authority, but have done some research. I would like for you to start a new thread and ask for cycle advice in the open forum so u get more input. And u will.  :Smilie: . Then u can weigh the options. 

Those options that come to the top IMHO are primo or EQ. I don't know that I would recommend a stack given your history with the joint issue but would tend to lean towards shorter half life in the event joints start hurting while on cycle. The advantage you have is your metabolism. Since you appear to metabolize at a quicker rate any negative sides would likely pass more quickly then me, for example, whose metabolism is in the pooper.  :Smilie: 

The disadvantage with faster metabolism is you may have to take higher dosages whereas I can run lower dosages because my metabolism is in the pooper.  :Smilie: 

With higher dosing, potentially, you might consider injectable primo since have to run oral primo at higher dosages which is hard on liver. You will need to take liver support as well. Always protect the liver for compounds that process thru liver. I want to keep my one good liver. EQ is injectable as well. 

Would IM injections be a problem for you? I am a big sissy with IM. I could find the courage but rather have someone thrust the larger gauge needle into my muscles. If a gun was pointed in my general direction, of course I would IM myself but I without "encouragement", i would have to be coerced the first few times because I am sissy. 

Cycle length may be longer depending on compound. I know u like the shorter cycles. I tried both. Short cycles don't seem to take on me. At once point during my longer duration "winny" cycle of anavar and primo, I could feel the fuse getting short. I pulled back immediately but took longer for that side to pass. Also hair f growth was more than I expected but only showed near end....and I am still dealing with hair growth that was once removed by laser treatments. I will have to buy another package. More $$$ I didn't account....

Cost of new clothes if you pour yourself into your outfits. I don't mind buying new stilettos but clothes, in a larger size, would push me into a dark place.

So yes, please open a new thread seeking cycle advice, throwing out a proposed cycle. 

The newer female member cycles are a wealth of information. Megan is running var and nolva. The other gal just finished her 16 week cycle. I love her recommendations for you.

----------


## NACH3

I like where this is going ladies  :Wink:

----------


## itsmybody

Thank you lady! Heading to dungeon to see what my favorite guys have to say. Moving on up....can not wait to see what happens with 2 compounds in me...time to turn winter into she-green!!!!

----------


## itsmybody

Oh....the cost of new bigger clothes is WELCOME! Graduation day to bigger pants may create a massive meltdown in the dressing room. Need to get these legs to balance with this top. Bring on the biggies :Smilie:  Will have to stay off scale though as it continues (like most women) to be a mind game.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Oh....the cost of new bigger clothes is WELCOME! Graduation day to bigger pants may create a massive meltdown in the dressing room. Need to get these legs to balance with this top. Bring on the biggies Will have to stay off scale though as it continues (like most women) to be a mind game.


I know. That messes with my head!  :Madd:  

I know what I weigh, look like and clothes size/fit. And then I overhear females talk about their weight. IDK.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## itsmybody

Hate when females start talking about their weight. Usually keep to myself and walk away. It aggravates me more than anything in the world. Especially hate when they start asking about diet....used to try n explain. Now I know only 1 in 250 will listen so pretty much don't waste any time in convo. Just met a new girl at work that just moved here as well. As soon as she saw me she was super excited, she ran up to me and said 'OMG I KNOW YOU LIFT!' She has been doing a few sessions these last couple weeks with me. She used to cycle anavar but hasn't in awhile. Said she wants to drop some BF before cycling again. Yipppeeeee! Finally a female I can both train with and talk to about this stuff!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I never mind them much anymore. Now that I dropped some bf more females are asking me questions. I give alittle info about diet and if they want more they come back. Most don't. But those that do, I give a little more or ask them what they think could be improved. 

I train alone. I like it that way. It's my time  :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I train alone. I like it that way. It's my time


For sure


Since my wife got into lifting, she's even more into it being her own time than me. Just throws on her headphones even if we go together.


But, she's still scurd to jump on a cycle.

----------


## itsmybody

> I never mind them much anymore. Now that I dropped some bf more females are asking me questions. I give alittle info about diet and if they want more they come back. Most don't. But those that do, I give a little more or ask them what they think could be improved. I train alone. I like it that way. It's my time


I love hearing how they are noticing your progression and showing interest. Go You!!!! Understand completely about training alone. I have found now that on leg day I am in need of a spotter since I have upped the weight quite a bit and want to be safe?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Great log GGR, thanks for pointing me this way. Read the entire thing. Have some questions. I am going to Pm you. Would love to do this cycle really good. Thanks for your knowledge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

